# A few of my projects that I am working on.



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

This is some of my work. Alot of them are under construction. Hope you guys enjoy


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

nice projects there and welcome to lay it low


----------



## 308 impala (Jun 6, 2005)

really nice way to enter this forum, i'm likin that 63.



welcome.


----------



## texasfunk (May 8, 2008)

nice rides! more pics of those chevy's?


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

nice rides...welcome to lil!


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks guys. I have been to several forums and alot of those forums dont like lowriders or street trucks.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

nice rides homie and welcome 2 layitlow.


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

nice and welcome you came to the right place to show off ur builds and learn alot of stuff


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

A few more pics of the '63


----------



## IBLDMYOWN (Aug 1, 2007)

welcome some nice work


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Nice rides home welcome LIL


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Since I have kinda fucked up and posted some of my WIPs in my introduction, I will just use this as my WIPs and completed projects. So here we go. Sorry for the crazy ass confusion. I should have paint arriving soon, that way I can paint the bodydropped Silverado and finish that nightmare of a project. 

this is the engine lid for the Bug that I am doing. scratchbuilt vent.








this is the civic that I am gonna mold the sides from the testarossa kit onto.








'99 Silverado 








































The monte carlo that I am turning into a roadster. I need a replacement chassis for this, so I will need to buy another kit first.
























One of my first projects that I shortly after I started back into modeling.


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

:biggrin: :0 nice work man keep it comin, and welcome to layitlow we love lowriders and dropped trucks


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

I should have some more pics of the Silverado posted in a day or two. I have been too tired to do shit lately. Work has been kicking my ass , so by the time I get home, all I wanna do is eat and sleep. I have this week off, so that will give me plenty of time to finish body work and start to primer the body of this pain in my ass project.


----------



## texasfunk (May 8, 2008)

cool! keep em going! and do u have anymore pics of tht stepside? tht truck really caught my attention!


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Yea Texas, let me see what I can find. If not, I can take some more pics and post them. I am thinking of repainting that truck and putting an engine in as well, I didnt like how the attempt of tribal flames came out. But it was a first time doin it, and at least I can try again til I get that shit right.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Here are a few more pics of that stepside. 
The dash has been smoothed and I molded a 55 Chevy instrument panel into the dash as well. 

















Some pics of it just after I first painted the body.


----------



## texasfunk (May 8, 2008)

damn. tht thing looks nice! i think i may get one now! i have seen tons of the promos for sale..but i didnt think the step-side wuld look very nice as a street truck. but seeing this one has inspired me! great work!


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

I got a little done yesterday. For the moment, my hobby room has been temporarily moved downstairs into the living room due to tile floor being layed down. I should have my permanent room by the end of this week and I wont have to paint outside again. 
Anyways, here are some pics of the V Dub. I shaved the tail lights and the door handles.

























I shaved the taillights and the tailgate. I used the actual taillights as fillers so once I primer this, it should look all molded in. I am tempted to shave the license plate frame and cut out an angled and frenched box into the tailgate.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

This is going to be another project that I will be starting soon. I already own one of the d-50 kits, I just bought another one off of ebay, so as soon as that comes, I will start this. I dont know if I wanna make it a convertible or not.


----------



## TIME MACHINE (Mar 7, 2005)

Gotta luv them TRUCKS! I like the mods.


----------



## westempire (May 8, 2007)

Rides looking good


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

thanks guys. I should have some paint on the bug and the truck in a few days.


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Jul 8 2008, 06:33 AM~11036956
> *This is going to be another project that I will be starting soon. I already own one of the d-50 kits, I just bought another one off of ebay, so as soon as that comes, I will start this. I dont know if I wanna make it a convertible or not.
> 
> 
> ...


hell yea!!!!!!!!! thats what i'm talkin about.... do it man :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jul 9 2008, 09:49 PM~11052175
> *hell yea!!!!!!!!! thats what i'm talkin about.... do it man  :biggrin:
> *



yes!


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

I found an article in an old ass minitruckin mag that shows how to tandem axle a nissan. Shit looks pretty easy enough. Hell, if I can tackle a body drop, then tandem axled and bodydropped should be a cake walk.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Jul 9 2008, 10:26 PM~11052483
> *I found an article in an old ass minitruckin mag that shows how to tandem axle a nissan. Shit looks pretty easy enough. Hell, if I can tackle a body drop, then tandem axled and bodydropped should be a cake walk.
> *



just cut 2 beds and graft them back together. You can do it. It'll be sweet. If you was doing a full size maybe use a monster truck bed with the bigass openings and use styrene to make it look like 2 wheel wells instead of one.


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

thats a badass d50 i started one similar years ago but i chopped it up again heres the only pic i got of it lol


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

if it can be done...Jakes probably already done it


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> thats a badass d50 i started one similar years ago but i chopped it up again heres the only pic i got of it lol
> 
> That is fucking awesome bro. I figured you would do something like that with all those builds that you have posted. Why did you chop it up for? That looked bad ass.


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Jul 8 2008, 11:33 AM~11036956
> *This is going to be another project that I will be starting soon. I already own one of the d-50 kits, I just bought another one off of ebay, so as soon as that comes, I will start this. I dont know if I wanna make it a convertible or not.
> 
> 
> ...



i did the same thing to a aoshima toyota truk its still a w.i.p :biggrin: i have to take pics to show


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Hell yea Dade , you got some pics of that??


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Well, my shit is on hold for about a week or so. My house is finally finished and am in the process of moving everything. Total fucking chaos at the moment. The good news is that I got my hobby room finally. But between work and moving it is gonna be a bit before I get back to finishing some projects. I got my paint today for the bug and the silverado. Peace.


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

i cut it up cause i didnt like how it was commin along i used 2 of the rear wheel wells to make the front match below the body line...


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Jul 10 2008, 09:02 PM~11060968
> *if it can be done...Jakes probably already done it
> *


or ill try my best atleast lmao


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

oh ok. That sucks that you cut it up, but Im diggin tha new one your doin


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

I have finally got my house straight, and I am waiting to paint the two projects that I have going right now, but I pulled one of my first projects back out and decided to redo it. This was one that I wanted body dropped, but I really had no clue as to how and the flareside bed made it difficult to lay the body out. So I made a solution to that, and I started hacking the bed up. 
Before anyone says anything, I am well aware that in real life this would not be street legal at all. It just screams "pull me over and ticket me or tow me away". Seriously I should have the windshield saying Fix-it Ticket. :biggrin: Anyways, here are some pics. 










































Since I am redoing this truck, I am gonna make a bridge notch in the rear end.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

And I got some serious plans for this maf*cka. That bed is gonna get refabbed , I just wanted to show yall what I was doin to it.


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

WOW you cut the living hell out of that truck . im looking fowerd for the finished product.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Me too. I still am in shock that I hacked the shit outta this one. It was one of my first attempts at making tribal flames, but I didnt like how it turned out.


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

LOOKIN BRO


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks homie


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Well, I said I would be doing some crazy stuff to this truck and I aint kiddin' 
I cut about a quarter of an inch out of the bottom of the body and bed. I got the idea from a website that doesnt exist anymore called canutuck.com anyways, the site had a blazer that was body buried. So , I wanted to do the same to this truck. 
Call me crazy all you want, I already know it. I still have alot of work to do including making a new frame, bodydropping whats left of the body, and redoing the interior using civic bucket seats. Just a few pics of the mock up so far with the engine from a 86 monte.


----------



## texasfunk (May 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Jul 16 2008, 08:06 PM~11106861
> *Well, I said I would be doing some crazy stuff to this truck and I aint kiddin'
> I cut about a quarter of an inch out of the bottom of the body and bed. I got the idea from a website that doesnt exist anymore called canutuck.com anyways, the site had a blazer that was body buried. So , I wanted to do the same to this truck.
> Call me crazy all you want, I already know it. I still have alot of work to do including making a new frame, bodydropping whats left of the body, and redoing the interior using civic bucket seats. Just a few pics of the mock up so far with the engine from a 86 monte.
> ...


 :0 :cheesy: damn homie! i aint seen something like this in a loong time! personally..it was my style back in the day..i think i had 3 silverados like this lol. i like it! it shoudl look nice when done! (btw..are u going to use the hood? if not..i kuld really use it!)


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

what are you going to do for it ? :wave:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> *damn homie! i aint seen something like this in a loong time! personally..it was my style back in the day..i think i had 3 silverados like this lol. i like it! it shoudl look nice when done! (btw..are u going to use the hood? if not..i kuld really use it!) *


Hey Texas, send me a PM and gimme your addy and I will send it out to you. I wont be able to send it out until Tues or Weds. But its yours if ya want. 

I aint sure yet what I am gonna do about the front end. I am in the middle of painting a couple of cars right now, so I will post pics of those later today.


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

not too many trucks like this anymore back a few years ago there was several i started something similar myself heres a pic


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

That is dope. And its a 4 door. Sick bro. Do you remember a older silver nissan pickup that was dropped the same way??


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

its a tahoe...yea i remember that one there was a pretty badass s10 with 4 doors and a blown motor to but i only saw it in mini truckin one time


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Oh yea, it is a tahoe. Still that is bad ass. I wanna scratchbuild a short bus like the one that Outlaw motorsports did a while back that was featured in the May issue of minitruckin. Bodydropped on factory wheels with yellow and black paint jus like a skool bus.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Here are some pics of the VDub and the cab of the 99 Silverado painted. 
The pics dont do any justice to the V Dub. The paint looks better than it does on the camera. Due to the fact I am using a shitty web cam. 

The paint on the Vdub started off with a metallic blue, two coats. then I laid down 1 coat of coral blue, and then topped it off with a light mist coat of metallic blue again. I still need to give it a clear coat.



























The truck has been painted a coral blue. I should have some pics of the bed soon, and some pics of the frame which has been painted chrome yellow.


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

looks good i like the vdub...and yea i know the bus u r talkin about its dope


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

And that is the kinda stuff that I really like. We always see bodydropped trucks at the car shows, or in minitruckin magz, which I love, but its pretty cool to see a late 50's or 60's style bread truck body dropped on 20's or a short bus body dropped. These are the ones that are thinking outside of the box. Whenever I build models, I never build them box stock. I always have to do some sort of mod or scratch building. 
Thanks for tha props on tha v dub, ky.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Well, I got the Silverado painted and the frame painted. Now for some pics.
Enjoy. and let me know what you think.


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

those look great


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks homie.


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

looks good and i know what u mean phatras did a tyght as box van laid out i been wanting to do one for awhile but ive never seen a kit one day ill do something.... u gonna do any graphix on the 99 since u did the yellow frame something yellow maby?


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Yea, I am gonna do some graphix using yellow, lavender, and white for the tailgate area going around to the rear fenders. I was thinking of doing something like burnt taco Mike Finnegan's toyota tacoma from the old ass minitruckin dayz. hahaha


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

I got a few pics of the V Dub. Still not finished yet. About 95% done.
You probably cant see it, but the spare tire has been weathered with rust . I left the centercap chrome and didnt weather that.


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Lookin' good man!!


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks bro. Glad ya like


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

yea burnt taco is a badass truck good luck with that lol... vw is lookin good


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Alright, so this past weekend was the Comic Con here in San Diego. For those of you who dont know what a Comic Con is, it is the fuckin largest comic book convention in the U.S. That shit was crazy. I wait tables, and we wuz so damn busy from all that. People was coming in dressed up in costumes. I have never seen so many damn Harry Potters and Storm Troopers and some shit that I dont even know who they were supposed to be. This shit started on Thursday and ended Sunday evening. In four days, I managed to pull in over $2,000. I been sleepin all damn day today.Sorry for no pics at this time. I should have some more pics up by next weekend of the Silverado. I wanna lay down some graphics on the rear. Thinking of doing a wrap around graphic job on the tailgate area. I was thinking of using some white, yellow, and some lavender or purple for the graphics.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

I saw these and thought I would share them with you guys. I didnt want to start a new topic, so I just thought to leave them here on my thread. I have seen the go ez bus, but the other looks insane. I would love to build one of those. 

http://youtube.com/watch?v=UVncatUrsnA&feature=related

http://youtube.com/watch?v=pWXM9qLz-qo&feature=related


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

I got a little bit of work done to the chopped chevy. Nothing major though. I did manage to primer the cab. I still need to go back and wet sand and throw a couple more coats of primer on the cab. I am debating on using the stepside bed or trying to find a regular bed for this. 





































The pics coulda been better, but I am making do with the shitty camera I got for now. Let me know what ya think. Good or bad comments are welcome.


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

hay man i got one SHIT camera too. mini says to put a real glass magnafying glass right in front of the lens and you can get bettter pics . i got my ant camera and tried it . it works i would show pics but cant Fn finde the damn card for it .or the damn wier, FUCK. i got some good shots too. 
but try it just get a magnegying glass and hold it right in front of the camera cant mess.

P,S nice bug , you should finish it off . :cheesy:


----------



## CustomFreak (Mar 15, 2008)

hey this is just fuckin crazy with them truck!!! I like it, keep going on.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

U know it!! I still gotta do some work on the bed, but I should have some pics of the frame I am building posted soon.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

I really need to get my ass motivated and finish that damn bodydropped silverado that I have been working on. Maybe one of these days, I will finish it. 
I will post some pics later on today, but I have been working on the bodyburied stepside today. I still gotta clean up the cab a little. I ended up shaving the wipers and the windshield cowl vents today. As well as putting the tailgate back on and molding it to the bed. Again. Pics coming in a bit.


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

^^ ooo cant wait for them pics.^^^^
but you gota do something for the bodydroped truck man, keep going. :thumbsup:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Picture time....

The cowl vents and the wiper are gone




























The tailgate is done for the most part




























Let me know what you think so far. Oh yea, I blacked out the headlights and the turn signal lamps. Thought it would look better.


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

you should have takn one with it as a truck .
but so far it looks like it might be some thing from outer space.
have you thought about what going one the wheel or how you are going to close it up ?or any thing for a hood ?


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

hang on and I will post up a pic with it all together looking like a truck. No hood either. engine sticks out way too far and the hood went to Texasfunk for his silverado he is working on.


----------



## texasfunk (May 8, 2008)

yea..id def try and find a reg bed for it. i think itd look alot cooler. too much open with the stepside. i did one back in the day..and its a really cool concept. great work so far! :thumbsup:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

well here are some pics with the truck together , minus the interior. I have some pics with big ass rims, and some pics with smaller rims. 

With 22's



























And with some smaller rims























































I think I might use the smaller wheels, but which would look better. The one on the left or right??


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Actually, I had an idea. Not sure , but I was thinking of turning it into a tahoe, even though it would probably be easier to just find a tahoe kit and start over. 
But I like taking on difficult tasks. So let me know what you think.
Standard bed
Keeping the stepside bed
or turning this into a tahoe


----------



## texasfunk (May 8, 2008)

standard. im sure long beds are east to find. make it into a short bed n chop it up. and i like the big rims better. but the small ones look cool too.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Yea, that was what I was thinking. But I couldnt find any same bodystyle standard trucks on ebay. I found like 2 promo's, so I might just buy one or both and cut em up. I like the big rims also, but at the same time, the smaller ones look better on the front.


----------



## texasfunk (May 8, 2008)

yea..the standard trucks are hard to find. took me a while to find one. but..i may have a bed coming in. its a short bed off the 454SS kit. im not sure if im still going to use it.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

shit, if you dont want it let me know, I'll take it off your hands for you.


----------



## texasfunk (May 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Aug 4 2008, 07:15 PM~11258646
> *shit, if you dont want it let me know, I'll take it off your hands for you.
> *


PM me bro.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

PM sent


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

them rims look way better bro. are they from a helixs ?
i think you can pull it off better if you go with them .


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

The smaller rims?? both sets of the smaller rims came from the Revell Civic tuner kit. THose big ass rims came from the monte carlo donk.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Since I am redoing the body buried Silverado, I might as well redo the 63 Impala. I am not a big fan of the one piece chassis, so I am going to make a few changes. I doubt that I will do anything more than just redo the chassis and change the ride height on it. 
Here are some pics of what it looks like right now. and the stupid one piece chassis.


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

dude are you ok
that truck is crazy
i like crazy
i would go with a et of donk rims from the donk kits just to add that extra bit that tells people how low it is
it looks sweet as well
now all you need to do is finish the bodydropped chevy
oh and if you dont have any donk rims hit me up i have a shit load


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

THanks bro. I know I have a sickness..... I kinda wanna keep the big rims on it. It does show how low it is. Thanks man, just wanted to make sure I wasnt the only one who liked it with big ass rims. BTW, I got a fucking box full of rims and tires and parts from donks kits. But thanks homie.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Some pics all donked up. Just clownin'. I definitely wanna keep this one a lo-lo.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Got a few pics of how I want the car to sit. I just wanted to see what it would look like with the ass raised up. I think this would look ok, I guess. What do you guys think? I am not to thrilled on putting it up on 3 wheel.


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

that might be a bit high but i like that look. :thumbsup:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

I know its been a while since I posted some pics, just been having a rough time over the past few weeks. Work+Bills+ family probs = stress.
I just got a new kit in the mail the other day Lindbergs 1/20 Chevy S-10 and I am dyin to tear that open and start workin on it. I might open up and suicide the doors on this one. Not really sure yet.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Well, I just started a new project. Lindberg 1/20 first gen. S-10. 
Here are some pics. Just started it.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

man seein that makes me wanna pull out the GMC cyclone 1/2O scale i got!

nice work bro, keep it up!


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

That was the kit that I originally was looking for. but I found a great deal on this one, so I said to hell with it. I got an old ass truckin mag with an article on a salt flats cyclone, toppin out at 197mph. The shit looks bad ass too.


----------



## Mexicali (Aug 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Aug 25 2008, 04:53 PM~11435259
> *Well, I just started a new project. Lindberg 1/20 first gen. S-10.
> Here are some pics. Just started it.
> 
> ...



I like the s 10


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

thanks homie. What up??


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Got some work done on the S-10. 
I wanted this one to look like it belongs to a guy who works on it in his spare time. Perhaps this guy has two jobs to pay bills and a little bit of money to work on. This one will be bodydropped, but with a painted body with spots of primer in places where he did bodymods. shaved door handles, tailgate handle, etc. 
First pics are of the motor . Just a plain engine that has seen better days, but the guy has taken some time to do some work to it. The air filter was painted a pinkish purple (more pinkish) to resemble a K&N Filter.
I have a pic of worn tread on the tires as well. 
I cut open the glove box. I want the interior to look like a work in progress. maybe cut out the factory radio and have wiring exposed. Not sure yet.
Pic of the frame cut and lowered behind the engine mounts. 
Hope you guys like. 































































cab has been bodydropped. I still need to sand down the putty on the frame. Just wanted to show you guys what I been doin


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

damn nice project
i seen in one of the pics a tube of the testors crap glue do you actually use it
if so hit me up with a pm and i will go get you some good glue


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

thanks bro. I should have some more pics in a bit.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Finished the Bug finally. Accidentally got glue on the glass. Anyone know how to remove the glue shit from glass, let me know.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Started building the notch in the rear. Bodydropped the cab and bed with minimal work so far. Still need to raise the interior floor.


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

looks good


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

I wont be posting on here for a while guys. Me and my girl are splittin up so Im gonna be stayin with family for a while and wont have a workshop to build for a while.


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> Well, I said I would be doing some crazy stuff to this truck and I aint kiddin'
> I cut about a quarter of an inch out of the bottom of the body and bed. I got the idea from a website that doesnt exist anymore called canutuck.com anyways, the site had a blazer that was body buried. So , I wanted to do the same to this truck.
> Call me crazy all you want, I already know it. I still have alot of work to do including making a new frame, bodydropping whats left of the body, and redoing the interior using civic bucket seats. Just a few pics of the mock up so far with the engine from a 86 monte.
> 
> ...


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

that frame will be badass


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

thats some work ther. lookn real good bro. keep it coming .


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Hey Swiph, That is fuckin crazy, bro. I always wondered what happened to that truck. I know alot of people gave it shit, but I thought that thing was fuckin insane, and loved it. Wasnt he the first one to do that? I remember that Hard body, and shortly after the astro van. Yea, see if you cant find some pics of that thing. Did your cousin ever get it finished or anything??


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

ITs been awhile since I posted any thing new or any progress. Here are some pics of the Silverado, and some pics of another project that i am doing. A 66 Chevelle wagon that is part rat part lowrider.





































And the rat wagon






















































Hope you guys like. The wagon is gonna be slammed as low as I can get it.


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Oct 10 2008, 09:26 PM~11835512
> *Hey Swiph, That is fuckin crazy, bro. I always wondered what happened to that truck. I know alot of people gave it shit, but I thought that thing was fuckin insane, and loved it. Wasnt he the first one to do that? I remember that Hard body, and shortly after the astro van.  Yea, see if you cant find some pics of that thing. Did your cousin ever get it finished or anything??
> *


Ya- he was the first- and his was way more functional than those others you mentioned. I aint hatin- but that harbody was raggedy as fuc with the seats touchin the roof of the truck- and the asatro was the sawm way. The nissan had the motor stickin like 10feet out the hood which was gay as fuc- anybody could build that. The astro had a little more work than that nissan- but stilll aint close to my cuzos blazer. My cuzo grafted the fiero motor in to the bac- widened the truck 3 inches and because of the custom frame and floor you actualy had more room sittin in it than when it was stock- ya NO SHOT- MORE ROOM THEN STOCK. Im gonna try and find some pics for ya.
He ended up parkin it when those other two busted out jus thrown together cause he saw no hurry after that and jus kept concentrating on other rides for his customers. Its a shame-- both his blazer and my Mazda have been parked since 2003--LOL Weve both built like 5 rides since then but for some reason both of our babies have jus been pushed aside.
ANyways-- stay n touch with me


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

oh man, he really should finish that blazer though. That would be dope as fuck. Is it still half primered and blue??


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Havent posted here in a while. I got a few pics. 
bodydropped Silverado













































66 Chevelle Wagon.
Finished


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

66 Chevelle Wagon.
Finished
















































































[/quote]


sick homie!!! what process did you do to make the paint like that...turned out awesome


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks bro, glad you like it. The rusting was a bitch to figure out. Basically, I sprayed the body in flat white , let it dry for a couple of days. Next I took some flat yellow and sorta dry brushed it on the spots that I wanted to rust. I let that become tacky and then mixed the flat yellow with just a small amount of flat red until it turned an orange-ish color. dry brushed that on top of the yellow. I made sure to have the outer edge of the rust spot stay yellow. Then I took flat rust and mixed it with the yellow and dry brushed that on top of the orange-ish color. and then dry brushed flat rust on top of all that. I then took a rag dabbed in some paint thinner and cleaned up the areas that I didnt want rusted. Hope that made sense.


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

^what  ^ 
i read it but wow. that alot . i like it seeing this one and the one on DTDT makes me whant to try and make an old rust car.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks 2low.


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn+Nov 2 2008, 10:40 PM~12043259-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



that makes since to me dog..i make rust buckets all tha time..(not trying to thread jack)...heres one i did..


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

That looks dope. 
I am building a 40 Ford Panel truck and I was going to use a garage decal for the sides of the truck. How do I go about making the letters look faded on the decal? I wanted to make it so you can see the outline of the letters.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Got some new kits.









The start of this kit.
First time chopping a top.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

more work on the 40 ford


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

that woody will look good, bro...


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Nov 3 2008, 12:30 PM~12046980
> *more work on the 40 ford
> 
> 
> ...




looks good homie..hella chop..i got this same kit just sittin in primer... i need to get to crackin on it..

as far as making the letters looks rusted out...

either paint your letters on and then weather on top or weather and put your decal on then apply weathering....i liike to put my rust colored paint on a napkin or cotton ball and dab it on. then wipe off for different effects...


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks customcoupe, I might try it. 
Bodydropped, I dont know why they put Woody on the kit box. I dont see no wood on the body. LOL


----------



## customcoupe68 (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Nov 3 2008, 02:17 PM~12047941
> *Thanks customcoupe, I might try it.
> Bodydropped, I dont know why they put Woody on the kit box. I dont see no wood on the body. LOL
> *


LOL i was gonna say that!! its just a panel truck


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Alright. I got some more pics of the 40 Ford. 













































And I started another project. This is Lindbergs 34 Ford Pickup. I decided to build it as the stake bed. I have the cab and hood painted. 






















































Let me know what you think, good or bad.
L8r, James


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

i thought you would have done a show color for the 40 ford but your rust paint on bouth trucks looks great .


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks bro. I put the 40 Ford Panel on hold for a bit til I decide what the hell I am gonna do with it. I may strip the paint and start over. 
The 34 is actually gonna be fenderless with a stake bed. I just got the AMT competition parts pack today so I have some engine choices to go with. Either that or just buy a Ross Gibson motor.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

I know this isnt what I usually build, but I think this turned out pretty good.


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Nov 19 2008, 12:04 AM~12196593
> *I know this isnt what I usually build, but I think this turned out pretty good.
> 
> 
> ...


engine swap?...... :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Nah, I kept the stock engine, but added headers from another engine.


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Nov 19 2008, 12:12 AM~12196685
> *Nah, I kept the stock engine, but added headers from another engine.
> *


just messin with ya, i was saying if that was all stock, u definately need to weather the pipes, and stuff


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

I know. I thought dropping a shiny engine in would look sick. The only problem was the damn headers are angled too far down. I may try to fix those. I still need headlights and tail lights.


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Nov 19 2008, 12:17 AM~12196752
> *I know. I thought dropping a shiny engine in would look sick. The only problem was the damn headers are angled too far down. I may try to fix those. I still need headlights and tail lights.
> *




woody looks good, 2, bro


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

I got a few things done. And made some changes to a few projects. Enjoy.

'34 Ford finished


















'40 Ford panel turned into a COE


















Bodydropped Silverado on 24's finished.




































A little work done on the S-10 Roadster


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

uffin:


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

hell nha like that came out bad ass, i would have just cut the pipes even. but still one great build.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Another project I am starting work on


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Nov 2 2008, 08:59 PM~12042830
> *66 Chevelle Wagon.
> Finished
> 
> ...


that wagon looks pritty shitty
looks like it went through hell
good job on the weathering as well as the build itself


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks Kevin.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

nice work


----------



## INTHABLOOD (Nov 30, 2008)

weathering looks good


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks guys!! That F-150 is gonna be paired up with a 93 Cougar with 19 inch centerlines as well. I got a few things in store for the Cougar including dropping a Cobra Stang engine and tilting the trunk. 
First time opening a trunk, but I will never learn if I dont try.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Been working on a few things. 
Up first is a '62 Pontiac Catalina that I weathered. 












































I did some shaving on the F-150.

















And another one I am starting. A Mercury Cougar.
So far I have temporarily hinged the trunk, and shaved the body line.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)




----------



## MTX686 (Aug 1, 2008)

MORE ON THAT COUGAR!


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

I got more coming on that Cougar real soon. I wanted to finish some other stuff before getting back on that one.


----------



## CustomFreak (Mar 15, 2008)

very nice, what are these wheels from?


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

I got them off of the Revell Cougar.


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

NICE BUILDS HOMIE  WHAT PART OF SD YOU LIVE AT?


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Beyer Blvd in San Y Sidro. Where in SD are you at??


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

43RD ST. OFF THE 805 FREEWAY. YOUR NOT TO FAR.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Yea, that aint too far at all Homie.


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

WHERE DO YOU GET YOUR MODELS AT? IVE BEEN TO DIECAST HEAVEN RIGHT ON YOUR STREET. THEY GOT A LITTLE BIT OF PLASTIC KITS.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

I go when I can to Hobby Central up in Kearny Mesa. I've been to Diecast Heaven before. Also at Plaza Americas at the border there is a toy shop that has a few models and KB Toys. But for the most part Ebay,Hobbylinc, and Southern Motorsports.


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

OH OK. I GO TO HOBBY CENTRAL, HOBBY PEOPLE, & DISCOUNT HOBBIES.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Hobby Central has some good stuff, but not a large selection of rims.


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

YEAH, ITS KIND OF HARD TO FIND RIMS OUT HERE. SOMETIMES I GET LUCKY & FINE SOME AT HOBBY PEOPLE. :angry:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thats why I get rims from hobbylinc. They have a fairly good selection.


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

IVE NEVER HEARD OF IT. ILL HAVE TO CHECK IT OUT.


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

builds are looking sick bro keep up the good work


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

that 150 makes me wanna get back on my 1:1 supercab build. Lookin good man


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks bro!


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Newest addition to my stash









A little patina



































Datsun/Nissan 720 
just started. shaved door handles, tailgate handle, front bumper mounting holes and mirror mounting holes. Wheel wells cut out.


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

NICE BUILD UPS ..........ANY NEW ONES?


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by shrekinacutty_@Dec 29 2008, 09:50 PM~12557015
> *NICE BUILD UPS ..........ANY NEW ONES?
> *


Thanks bro! Just tryin to work out the hood issue on the '40 Ford COE.
I got a few DONKS kits last week that I wanna build as low lows. Caddy and the Buick.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Here is the problem that I am going to have with the hood for this fucker.


















Wanted to see how the Datsun would look slammed at all four corners.









Got another kit Im cutting up.


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Dec 30 2008, 12:29 AM~12557471
> *Here is the problem that I am going to have with the hood for this fucker.
> 
> 
> ...


I LIKE THESE ONE'S BRO!! KEEP ME POSTED ON THEM BRO!!


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks Mr. 1/16th. 
Got a little bit done on the Cabover.
Trying to get the front end going. Still a lot of work to do.



























And doing one for the SHUT THE FUCK UP AND BUILD topic.
Started with these 2.









And this is the look I am going for.


----------



## i (Jan 8, 2009)

whats up people?


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

----


----------



## tunzafun (Sep 14, 2008)

nice projects mayne. i like tha idea on tha mustang


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tunzafun_@Jan 10 2009, 11:09 PM~12667602
> *nice projects mayne. i like tha idea on tha mustang
> *


Thanks bro. Whats goin on with that layed out Ranger you waz workin on??


----------



## tunzafun (Sep 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Jan 11 2009, 09:28 PM~12672627
> *Thanks bro. Whats goin on with that layed out Ranger you waz workin on??
> *


shit i aint even been workin on any projects lately. they had me workin 3rd shift last week n my sleepin schedule got all messed up lol im gettin back 2 it soon tho


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

New year and starting off this year with a bang. Gonna be steppin my game up in a major way. 
I got a few of these layin around and decided to cut one up and see what I could come up with. After looking at a few pics on google and coming across an older issue of Streettrucks mag with a rendering, I wanted to build a '50 Chevy COE. 
Here are a few pics. 












































The cab is gonna be lowered between the fenders a bit.


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

Y NOT JUST GET THIS:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Jan 19 2009, 12:00 PM~12749457
> *Y NOT JUST GET THIS:
> 
> 
> ...


Why buy when I can just build it.


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

you could make the hood like that resin one ????


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

We'll see what I can do.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)




----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

looks alot better bro! 


i wanna see the hood come into shape


----------



## menotyou (May 17, 2007)

Nice builds..I really like the aged merc :thumbsup:


----------



## sweetdreamer (Dec 21, 2008)

looks good i like the cabover


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Jan 19 2009, 01:00 PM~12749457
> *Y NOT JUST GET THIS:
> 
> 
> ...


Where did you get that?


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks guys! I am going to drop a Pontiac 421 in. I got it out of the AMT competition parts pack. Took some time to strip all the chrome. I dont know why they chromed every single part. I'll post some pics later on today.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Here is the inspiration photo that I found in an old Street Trucks mag.








I cut a hole under the bench seat for engine access.

















A 421 cu. in. from the AMT competition parts package.
Chrome was stripped and parts painted with GM dark blue and aluminum.


----------



## sweetdreamer (Dec 21, 2008)

lookin slick like it a lot


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks man!! Got some more done on the engine.


----------



## sweetdreamer (Dec 21, 2008)

:wow: is that going to fit in there nice motor :thumbsup:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Yea, it should. I just need to make some side vents for it to breathe some life.


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

DAMN DAWG, CAB OVER IS LOOKING VERY GOOD!!


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

I LIKE THE IDEA BRO!! :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks guys. Glad you like it. Time to get some more work done to this. Be back in a bit.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Havent done much more to this one. I did cut out the vents on the cab.
After hanging with Mr 1/16th and talking shop, it was agreed that the cab needed to be moved down a bit and back a bit. 
Looks a little better after mocking everything up
Before









After


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

LOOKS GOOD HOMIE!!


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks Dawg!


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Got these in the mail today that I won on ebay. 













































Pretty much glue bombs that need some love.


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Jan 23 2009, 11:56 PM~12798738
> *Havent done much more to this one. I did cut out the vents on the cab.
> After hanging with Mr 1/16th and talking shop, it was agreed that the cab needed to be moved down a bit and back a bit.
> Looks a little better after mocking everything up
> ...


much better bro!! keep it up and i'll send yo some more motivation pics!!


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Jan 26 2009, 12:44 PM~12819302
> *much better bro!! keep it up and i'll send yo some more motivation pics!!
> *


Thanks bro. I am redoing the engine too. I got some ideas that I have been kicking around.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

YO DARK ! If you dont find a use for the 49 ford hit me up bro !


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

I will keep that in mind bro.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

I been wanting to find a few to cut up ! It seems from BIGGS and MKD and a few other builders taking on some custom builds i got a few ideas ! Here's the only custom /leadsled stlye ride i have ever built ! 

this started out as a 59 ford like your black one !


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jan 26 2009, 01:33 PM~12819652
> *I been  wanting  to  find  a  few  to  cut up  !  It  seems  from  BIGGS  and  MKD  and  a  few  other  builders  taking  on  some  custom  builds  i  got  a few  ideas !  Here's  the  only  custom /leadsled  stlye  ride  i  have  ever  built !
> 
> this  started  out  as  a 59  ford  like  your  black  one !
> ...


Looks sick homie!


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

that was my first chop top , ! And my first real tuck and roll interior ! 1 string at a time ! 










i added 57 chevy front fender head lamp area and the rear light area and part of the quater panel from a 59 impala ! 


















May be these pics will give some ideas and with you hanging out with MR 1/16th you get the wants to also build a custom sled out of your 49 shoe box !


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jan 26 2009, 01:59 PM~12819843
> *that  was  my  first  chop  top  , !  And  my  first  real  tuck  and  roll  interior !  1  string at  a  time !
> 
> 
> ...


Oh yea, that is sick. Yea after seeing Santiago's projects, I was like DAAMMMNN. I couldnt pick my jaw up off the floor quick enough.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Not happy with the engine, I yanked it and decided to do something a little wild. I got the idea from a photo of a Quad turbo'd big block pushin a little over 2,100 horses. Well, I am gonna go with a twin setup instead. This is what I have so far. Keep in mind that this is the beginnings so it looks alittle rough. Yes, those were originally headers.


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Jan 26 2009, 03:10 PM~12819917
> *Oh yea, that is sick. Yea after seeing Santiago's projects, X2 :biggrin: :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Decided to put in some work today. I gotta thank MR 1/16th for the inspiration. If it wasnt for meeting him, I might have never tried to do this. Thanks bro!! Cutting it was easy, now lets see how easy it is gonna be to hinge all this shit. 








































































in the process of all this, I managed to nic myself. Doesnt look like much, but fuckin bled like crazy.


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

The van is gonna look sick homie  your finger looks sick too :barf: :biggrin:


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

lot of nice work in hear


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Feb 2 2009, 05:52 PM~12886055
> *The van is gonna look sick homie  your finger looks sick too  :barf:  :biggrin:
> *


Thanks guys! Yea, shit was bleedin like crazy. Ive done worse though. LOL


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Feb 2 2009, 06:59 PM~12885500
> *Decided to put in some work today. I gotta thank MR 1/16th for the inspiration. If it wasnt for meeting him, I might have never tried to do this. Thanks bro!!  Cutting it was easy, now lets see how easy it is gonna be to hinge all this shit.
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 DDDDDDDDDDAAAAAAAAAAAAAMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM!! I LIKEDED THIS ONE BRO!! THE TRUCK IS LOOKING SWEET BRO!!!!


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks bro!


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

That van is goin to be sik as hell!


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks dude!


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

CANT WAIT TO SEE THIS VAN DONE...GOOD WORK!


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Feb 3 2009, 08:59 AM~12892545
> *CANT WAIT TO SEE THIS VAN DONE...GOOD WORK!
> *


Thanks man!


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Havent fucked with this in a while. I dont know if Im feelin the rims or not. Decided to cut the doors open and mock em up suicided. Still needs alot of clean up.


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

Damn homie, you got a lot of builds on your bench :biggrin: can't wait to see them done. Any paint ideas for the f150?


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks Chris. Im gonna paint her a bright ass orange.
Im still out there painting the rest of that Caddy. The paint is looking sick. I will post some pics later today.


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Feb 2 2009, 08:59 PM~12885500
> *Decided to put in some work today. I gotta thank MR 1/16th for the inspiration. If it wasnt for meeting him, I might have never tried to do this. Thanks bro!!  Cutting it was easy, now lets see how easy it is gonna be to hinge all this shit.
> 
> 
> ...


yea your van is looking good, going to be cool,how about a tinted glass top,so you could see all the work you do to the inside? just an idea :biggrin:


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

So it'll look like a badass caltrans work truck :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

:roflmao: :roflmao: Shit, the State of Cali is too broke to even dream of driving something so kick ass!! LOL 

Thank you Mr. Seeds. That tinted glass top does sound like a great idea.


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

:biggrin: Yup!
Hey, they have clear sheets at hobby people.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Kool. I will have to hit them up. 
Did you hear that shit about getting an IOU for your state taxes??


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

Yup :angry: it's bullshit!!! As long as we get the federal it's all good!!


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Federal isnt a problem. Well, here are some pics of what I like to call the beginnings of "Pink Pandomonium"














































Which looks better this









Or these


----------



## gseeds (Jan 12, 2009)

im kinda digging the frist set.


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

Second one looks way better!! Paint looks good homie!!


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

THANKS GUYS!!


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Feb 3 2009, 04:10 PM~12895659
> *Second one looks way better!! Paint looks good homie!!
> *


x2!

What paint did you use?


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

TESTORS ONE COAT LACQUER ELECTRIC PINK. I LIKE IT.


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

Very nice builds bro deffently go with the 2nd choice.Hay do i have permisson to do a COE of my own or do i have to put up with foos crying about me jacking your idea.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Feb 3 2009, 09:33 PM~12900201
> *Very nice builds bro deffently go with the 2nd choice.Hay do i have permisson to do a COE of my own or do i have to put up with foos crying about me jacking your idea.
> *


DUDE, SERIOUSLY, YOU DONT NEED TO ASK MY PERMISSION. DO IT BRO!!! THATS WHAT THIS HOBBY IS ALL ABOUT. WE ALL ARE SUPPOSED TO LEARN FROM EACH OTHER. THAT IS WHAT MAKES YOU STRONGER AND WISER IN THE END. HELL YEA, I WANNA SEE WHAT YOU HAVE PLANNED FOR THAT BAD BOY!!


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Feb 3 2009, 10:42 PM~12900325
> *DUDE, SERIOUSLY, YOU DONT NEED TO ASK MY PERMISSION. DO IT BRO!!! THATS WHAT THIS HOBBY IS ALL ABOUT. WE ALL ARE SUPPOSED TO LEARN FROM EACH OTHER. THAT IS WHAT MAKES YOU STRONGER AND WISER IN THE END. HELL YEA, I WANNA SEE WHAT YOU HAVE PLANNED FOR THAT BAD BOY!!
> *


Cool thanks for the go ahead and STOP YELLING AT ME i have feelings to you knowLOL.


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin: i'll do one too!!! But later later... :biggrin:


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Feb 3 2009, 10:56 PM~12900519
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  i'll do one too!!! But later later...  :biggrin:
> *


Why not right now right now LOL


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Feb 3 2009, 09:58 PM~12900536
> *Why not right now right now LOL
> *


BECAUSE WONDERBREAD BEAT CHRIS TO IT :biggrin:


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Feb 3 2009, 11:02 PM~12900580
> *BECAUSE WONDERBREAD BEAT CHRIS TO IT :biggrin:
> *


BURN :burn: .Answer me this bro how did a loaf of bread beat someone to a build J/K LOL.


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Feb 3 2009, 10:58 PM~12900536
> *Why not right now right now LOL
> *


To much on the bench already. I need to get shit done for the shows coming up. I'm with Mr. 1/16 right now talking about some of my builds. Oh & the 63 is :0 W :0 W :0 !!!


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Feb 3 2009, 10:05 PM~12900606
> *To much on the bench already. I need to get shit done for the shows coming up. I'm with Mr. 1/16 right now talking about some of my builds. Oh & the 63 is  :0 W :0 W :0 !!!
> *


DAMN, SUX I WONT GET TO SEE IT TIL IT COMES BACK!!


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

Yo darkside are you going to the NNL?


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Feb 3 2009, 10:07 PM~12900621
> *Yo darkside are you going to the NNL?
> *


IM GONNA GO WITH CHRIS AND MR 1/16TH TO THE CITRUS NATIONALS.


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Feb 3 2009, 11:02 PM~12900580
> *BECAUSE WONDERBREAD BEAT CHRIS TO IT :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

OH YEAH!! IF HE HAS TO WORK, WE'LL WHITEBOY NABB HIS ASS AND TAKE HIM WITH US!!


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Feb 3 2009, 10:10 PM~12900651
> *OH YEAH!! IF HE HAS TO WORK, WE'LL WHITEBOY NABB HIS ASS AND TAKE HIM WITH US!!
> *


TRUST ME, I WILL GET THAT DAY OFF. :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: COOL, WE'LL HAVE A BLAST. BRING MONEY CUZ CHRIS'S TRUCK DRINKS GAS LIKE CHRIS DRINKS BEER. A LOT!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

DONT WORRY, I WILL BRING PLENTY OF IT.


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Feb 4 2009, 12:17 AM~12900757
> *DONT WORRY, I WILL BRING PLENTY OF IT.
> *


 :biggrin: JUST KIDDING. WE ALL WILL


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)




----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

ALREADY PUT THE REQUEST OFF FOR THAT DAY! DONT THINK IT WILL BE A PROBLEM AT ALL!!


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Feb 4 2009, 07:08 PM~12908396
> *ALREADY PUT THE REQUEST OFF FOR THAT DAY! DONT THINK IT WILL BE A PROBLEM AT ALL!!
> *


Cool bro!! It'll probly be 5 of us going out their.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

SICK!!! CANT WAIT!!


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

I'm gonna need a bed cover for my truck to put all the kits we buy :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

LOL. HELL YEAH!!


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

See you ant the citrus nationals bro.Too bad im 1 year shy of drinking age  :biggrin: .


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Feb 4 2009, 09:52 PM~12911453
> *See you ant the citrus nationals bro.Too bad im 1 year shy of drinking age   :biggrin: .
> *


HELL, THAT NEVER STOPPED ME WHEN I WAS YOUR AGE. LOL


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Feb 4 2009, 10:52 PM~12911453
> *See you ant the citrus nationals bro.Too bad im 1 year shy of drinking age   :biggrin: .
> *


Say's Who. What happens at the Nationals stays at the Nationals. Unless you are going to have a Chaperone. ?


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Feb 4 2009, 10:57 PM~12911517
> *Say's Who. What happens at the Nationals stays at the Nationals. Unless you are going to have a Chaperone. ?
> *


Hay im sure that the chaperone will be sidetracked with all the models i can sneek out and down a few :biggrin: .


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

I FINALLY HINGED THE DOORS ON THE F-150. BE EASY ON ME SINCE THIS WAS MY FIRST TIME DOIN THIS, EVER. ALSO MANAGED TO START BUILDING A FRAME WHICH IS IN THE ROUGH STAGES RIGHT NOW.


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

Going all out on this one huh!! :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

YOU KNOW IT BRO!! :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Feb 9 2009, 03:29 PM~12952466
> *I FINALLY HINGED THE DOORS ON THE F-150. BE EASY ON ME SINCE THIS WAS MY FIRST TIME DOIN THIS, EVER. ALSO MANAGED TO START BUILDING A FRAME WHICH IS IN THE ROUGH STAGES RIGHT NOW.
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 WOW!! THAT IS IMPRESIVE BRO!!!! I LIKEDED IT!! :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

THANKS BRO! YOU WANT ME TO BRING IT OVER ON THURS OR FRI SO WE CAN KICK SOME IDEAS ON THE BAG SETUP?


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Feb 9 2009, 11:22 PM~12957779
> *THANKS BRO! YOU WANT ME TO BRING IT OVER ON THURS OR FRI SO WE CAN KICK SOME IDEAS ON THE BAG SETUP?
> *


BRING IT ON THURSDAY BRO!! I'LL SHOW YOU SOME WICKED REAR SUSPENTIONS FOR THIS ONE BRO :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

KOOL :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Got some of the easy stuff going and almost out of the way before I tackle the interior.
Firewall has been notched for wheel clearance and wheel tubs for the interior are underway








Grille recesses have been painted flat black








Engine is being assembled as well. Waiting for parts to dry before finishing it up.

















Tailgate handle has been shaved








Dash has been shaved on the passenger side. Still gonna shave the driver side.


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

Looking good bro! But why shave the dash?


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Feb 10 2009, 07:52 PM~12966249
> *Looking good bro! But why shave the dash?
> *


CAUSE HE LIKES THEM JUST LIKE HIS WOMEN! :biggrin: :0


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Feb 10 2009, 06:53 PM~12966262
> *CAUSE HE LIKES THEM JUST LIKE HIS WOMEN! :biggrin:  :0
> *


Orale! Makes good sence :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Feb 10 2009, 05:53 PM~12966262
> *CAUSE HE LIKES THEM JUST LIKE HIS WOMEN! :biggrin:  :0
> *


YUP! DONT LIKE THE STUBBLE. 
CHRIS, I THOUGHT IT WOULD JUST LOOK BETTER ALL SMOOTHED OUT.


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Feb 10 2009, 07:15 PM~12966495
> *YUP! DONT LIKE THE STUBBLE.
> CHRIS, I THOUGHT IT WOULD JUST LOOK BETTER ALL SMOOTHED OUT.
> *


Oh. Well shaved is always better :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

i like it shaved too!!





oooohhh the model partz!! yeah them too


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

Leave them young azz girls alone all of you!!! :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

:roflmao:


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

Lookin' good darkside.Any colour choices yet?


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Yea, Im gonna go with a dark red color. Was thinking orange, but red would look better on it.


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

red sounds good. any other colors in mind?


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

NOT TOO SURE YET. NEVER TRIED MY HAND AT THE GRAPHICS THING, BUT DAMMN, AFTER SEEIN SANTIAGO'S CREW CAB, MAKES ME WANNA TRY SOMETHING NEW!


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

EY WONDERBREAD, I HAVE A COLOR SCEME FOR YOU BRO!! I'LL SHOW IT TO YOU ON THURSDAY BRO.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

KOOL!! CANT WAIT TO SEE IT!!

IM HUNGRY , GOTTA MAKE SOME PB &JELLY. 







:roflmao:


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

HERE YOU GO BRO!! I LIKE THIS ONE BUT YOU MAY HAVE ANOTHER IDEA SO HERE IT IS


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Feb 10 2009, 08:22 PM~12968024
> *HERE YOU GO BRO!! I LIKE THIS ONE BUT YOU MAY HAVE ANOTHER IDEA SO HERE IT IS
> 
> 
> ...


THAT IS SICK BRO! AND I COULD USE THE ORANGE ALSO. I LIKE THAT COMBO!!


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

^x2
I say go with that combo it will lookin sik on that F-150.


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Feb 10 2009, 09:19 PM~12967974
> *KOOL!! CANT WAIT TO SEE IT!!
> 
> IM HUNGRY , GOTTA MAKE SOME PB &JELLY.
> ...


Hahahahahhaha!!!!!


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Feb 10 2009, 08:28 PM~12968140
> *Hahahahahhaha!!!!!
> *


I KNEW YOU WOULD LIKE THAT ONE!!


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Feb 10 2009, 09:22 PM~12968024
> *HERE YOU GO BRO!! I LIKE THIS ONE BUT YOU MAY HAVE ANOTHER IDEA SO HERE IT IS
> 
> 
> ...


Paint it like the whight car in the back!! :biggrin:


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Feb 10 2009, 09:32 PM~12968218
> *I KNEW YOU WOULD LIKE THAT ONE!!
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Feb 2 2009, 07:59 PM~12885500
> *Decided to put in some work today. I gotta thank MR 1/16th for the inspiration. If it wasnt for meeting him, I might have never tried to do this. Thanks bro!!  Cutting it was easy, now lets see how easy it is gonna be to hinge all this shit.
> 
> 
> ...


Whats the best way to cut the doors? I know you could just cut it, or use a string, but is there any better way?


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

WHAT ABOUT A CHECKERBOARD DESIGN ON THE REAR??


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D.L.O.Styles_@Feb 10 2009, 08:35 PM~12968264
> *Whats the best way to cut the doors? I know you could just cut it, or use a string, but is there any better way?
> *


I JUST USE THE BACK OF AN EXACTO BLADE. SEEMS TO WORK FOR ME JUST FINE AS YOU SEE WITH MY BOO BOO. HAHAHA


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Feb 10 2009, 09:35 PM~12968277
> *WHAT ABOUT A CHECKERBOARD DESIGN ON THE REAR??
> *


Nahh!!


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

YOU WANT TO HAVE A COLOR COMBO THAT FLOWS AND BRINGS EVERYTHING TOGETHER!


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Feb 10 2009, 08:38 PM~12968315
> *Nahh!!
> *


TRUE, HOW ABOUT I PAINT IT WITH WONDERBREAD LOGOS. YOU KNOW LIKE HOW THEY DO THE DONKS.. j/k


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Feb 10 2009, 08:39 PM~12968339
> *YOU WANT TO HAVE A COLOR COMBO THAT FLOWS AND BRINGS EVERYTHING TOGETHER!
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

STEP INTO MY OFFICE WONDERBREAD!


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Feb 10 2009, 08:43 PM~12968392
> *STEP INTO MY OFFICE WONDERBREAD!
> *


 :tears: UH OH, AM I IN TROUBLE?? LOL


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Feb 10 2009, 10:40 PM~12968349
> *TRUE, HOW ABOUT I PAINT IT WITH WONDERBREAD LOGOS. YOU KNOW LIKE HOW THEY DO THE DONKS.. j/k
> *


YOUR FIRED!!!!


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

HHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAH!!!!! IT'S ALL GOOD BRO!!!! IT'S GREAT TO HAVE A SENCE OF HUMOR!! :biggrin:


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

:0 :0 :0 DAAAAMMMNNNN!!!! How the hell did you get fired on your day off Craig!!!??? :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Feb 10 2009, 08:45 PM~12968420
> *YOUR FIRED!!!!
> *


HEY BRO, YOU KNOW THERE WILL NEVER BE A DONK ON MY SHELVES.


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@Feb 10 2009, 10:47 PM~12968433
> *:0  :0  :0 DAAAAMMMNNNN!!!! How the hell did you get fired on your day off Craig!!!???  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


YOU TRYING TO BUILD A CLUB HOUSE?


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Feb 10 2009, 09:47 PM~12968445
> *YOU TRYING TO BUILD A CLUB HOUSE?
> *


.... Maybe....


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

WHATS UP BIG PERM, BIG WORM, BIG SHERM!!!


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

This looks like it's going to be a nice project bro. Keep up the good work.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

THANKS BIGGS!! APPRECIATE THAT!!


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

are you gonna do exactly like the picture? Even with the designs? Or just run with the two tone


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

I WOULD LOVE TO DO SOMETHING LIKE THE PIC.


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

its worth a shot right? I know I tried on the cougar. It came out bad, but paint is all fixable.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

YEP, JUST LIKE MINI ALWAYS SAYS, YOU NEVER KNOW UNLESS YOU TRY, AND ITS JUST PLASTIC. 
YEA, IM DEFINITELY GONNA TRY IT OUT. I GOT SOME GOOD TAPE TO USE ALSO FOR THE MASKING.


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

I say just make it the cheech & chong van. :0


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

Cool main. I can't wait to see it homie.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Feb 10 2009, 09:04 PM~12968719
> *I say just make it the cheech & chong van.  :0
> *


DAMN, I LOVE "UP IN SMOKE" 
THAT WOULD BE SICK!!


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Feb 11 2009, 12:06 AM~12968747
> *DAMN, I LOVE "UP IN SMOKE"
> THAT WOULD BE SICK!!
> *


he's talking about the* NEXT MOVIE ! *


Man whats wrong with vatos? 

OH SHIT I FORGOT ! 


HELLO PENDECKO'S !


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Feb 10 2009, 11:08 PM~12968776
> *he's  talking  about  the  NEXT  MOVIE  !
> Man  whats  wrong  with  vatos?
> 
> ...


IT MEANS MY REAL GOOD FRIEND.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

GREAT MOVIE !


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Feb 10 2009, 09:08 PM~12968776
> *he's  talking  about  the  NEXT  MOVIE  !
> Man  whats  wrong  with  vatos?
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Feb 10 2009, 10:06 PM~12968747
> *DAMN, I LOVE "UP IN SMOKE"
> THAT WOULD BE SICK!!
> *


It's big enough to put some nice detail in it. and even a little train smoke machine.


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Feb 10 2009, 10:11 PM~12968830
> *It's big enough to put some nice detail in it. and even a little train smoke machine.
> *


And now the ideas start to flow. :biggrin: . this should be interesting.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Feb 10 2009, 09:11 PM~12968830
> *It's big enough to put some nice detail in it. and even a little train smoke machine.
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Feb 10 2009, 10:04 PM~12968719
> *I say just make it the cheech & chong van.  :0
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

SICK!!


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Feb 10 2009, 11:00 PM~12969531
> *SICK!!
> *


i couldn't find when it's fixed up.


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

HERE'S ANOTHER ONE FOR YOU BROTHA!! :biggrin:


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Feb 11 2009, 01:31 AM~12970686
> *HERE'S ANOTHER ONE FOR YOU BROTHA!! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 SEVERED TIES? THAT WOULD LOOK BADASS!!


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

YES SIR!! IT WILL  HEY WHITESIDE!! I'LL SHOW YOU HOW TO PAINT THIS COLOR COMBO FOR THE F150 BRO!!


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

here are some pics of the cheech and chong NEXT MOVIE van before, during and after......


----------



## sidetoside (Aug 23, 2007)

I Love that Van !

I want build a Replica , but i cant find a Model of this Short Van ! :uh:


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

Damn! That's all the detail step by step :biggrin: that's badass!!


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Feb 11 2009, 12:40 AM~12970713
> *YES SIR!! IT WILL   HEY WHITESIDE!! I'LL SHOW YOU HOW TO PAINT THIS COLOR COMBO FOR THE F150 BRO!!
> *


THANKS BRO!! I WILL GIVE YOU A RING TOMORROW WHEN I GET OFF WORK BEFORE I ROLL OVER THERE.


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

WELL EVERYONE, I WOULD LIKE TO INTRODUCE A NEW MEMBER TO THE M.C.B.A. FAMILY :biggrin: AS YOU CAN SEE HIS AVITAR IS ALREADY CHANGED AND HAS BEEN CLEARED BY THE TEACHER AND WE WELCOME "DARKSIDE CUSTOMS" TO THE FAMILY  HOPE YOU HAVE FUN IN THE CLUB BRO!! THE TEACHER AND CHR1S619 AND MR.1/16TH WELCOME YOU BRO!!


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

WELCOME TO THE MCBA FAMILY BRO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Feb 14 2009, 03:13 AM~13000736
> *WELL EVERYONE, I WOULD LIKE TO INTRODUCE A NEW MEMBER TO THE M.C.B.A. FAMILY :biggrin:  AS YOU CAN SEE HIS AVITAR IS ALREADY CHANGED AND HAS BEEN CLEARED BY THE TEACHER AND WE WELCOME "DARKSIDE CUSTOMS" TO THE FAMILY   HOPE YOU HAVE FUN IN THE CLUB BRO!! THE TEACHER AND CHR1S619 AND  MR.1/16TH WELCOME YOU BRO!!
> *



Congrats Homie!!!!


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Feb 14 2009, 02:13 AM~13000736
> *WELL EVERYONE, I WOULD LIKE TO INTRODUCE A NEW MEMBER TO THE M.C.B.A. FAMILY :biggrin:  AS YOU CAN SEE HIS AVITAR IS ALREADY CHANGED AND HAS BEEN CLEARED BY THE TEACHER AND WE WELCOME "DARKSIDE CUSTOMS" TO THE FAMILY   HOPE YOU HAVE FUN IN THE CLUB BRO!! THE TEACHER AND CHR1S619 AND  MR.1/16TH WELCOME YOU BRO!!
> *


THANKS GUYS!!! I REALLY APPRECIATE THAT!!! STILL TRIPS ME OUT SEEIN THIS!! SANTIAGO, I APPRECIATE ALL YOU'VE DONE!!! CANT WAIT TO KICK IT IN RIVERSIDE ON SATURDAY BRO!!


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Feb 14 2009, 10:31 PM~13006175
> *THANKS GUYS!!! I REALLY APPRECIATE THAT!!! STILL TRIPS ME OUT SEEIN THIS!! SANTIAGO, I APPRECIATE ALL YOU'VE DONE!!! CANT WAIT TO KICK IT IN RIVERSIDE ON SATURDAY BRO!!
> *


HELL YEAH! RIVERSIDE IS GONNA BE COOL BRO!!


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Feb 14 2009, 11:16 PM~13006795
> *HELL YEAH! RIVERSIDE IS GONNA BE COOL BRO!!
> *


FUCK YEAH IT IS.


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Feb 15 2009, 01:16 AM~13006795
> *HELL YEAH! RIVERSIDE IS GONNA BE COOL BRO!!
> *


AND YOU KNOW THIS MANNNN!!!


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Feb 14 2009, 11:18 PM~13006805
> *AND YOU KNOW THIS MANNNN!!!
> *


THANKS FOR INSPIRING ME TO WANNA BUILD A DONK. :roflmao:


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

Welcome wonderbread. :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Smallz_@Feb 14 2009, 11:20 PM~13006815
> *Welcome wonderbread. :biggrin:  :wave:
> *


 :biggrin: THANKS BRO!!


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

Welcome to the family Homie.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

THANKS BIGGS!! APPRECIATE IT BRO!! LOOKING FORWARD TO MEETING YOU SOON!!


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Feb 15 2009, 12:19 AM~13006810
> *THANKS FOR INSPIRING ME TO WANNA BUILD A DONK. :roflmao:
> *


 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Feb 15 2009, 01:19 AM~13006810
> *THANKS FOR INSPIRING ME TO WANNA BUILD A DONK. :roflmao:
> *


YOUR FIRED!!!!! PINCHI COYOTE!! HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA :biggrin:


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Feb 15 2009, 12:36 AM~13006920
> *YOUR FIRED!!!!! PINCHI COYOTE!! HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA :biggrin:
> *


 :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Feb 14 2009, 11:36 PM~13006920
> *YOUR FIRED!!!!! PINCHI COYOTE!! HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

YOU KNOW WHAT GUY'S, I WOULD LIKE TO DO ONE OF THEM BUT WITH OUT THE FUNNY ASS LIFT! I WOULD LIKE TO DO SOME OF THOSE KOOL DASHES AND SYSTEMS :biggrin: 




















"NNNNNNOOOOOOOTTTTTTTT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!"


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

:roflmao: :roflmao: 

Santiago you should build one to match the hieght of your truck :biggrin:


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@Feb 15 2009, 12:48 AM~13006990
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> Santiago you should build one to match the hieght of your truck :biggrin:
> *


HELL YEAH. LIKE THIS ONE :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

THAT GUY LIVE HERE IN EL CAJON. I HAVE SEEN IT FROM TIME TO TIME :biggrin: "THATS YOUR PEOPLE WOUNDER BREAD!" :biggrin: HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Feb 15 2009, 12:59 AM~13007061
> *THAT GUY LIVE HERE IN EL CAJON. I HAVE SEEN IT FROM TIME TO TIME :biggrin:  "THATS YOUR PEOPLE WOUNDER BREAD!" :biggrin:  HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Feb 14 2009, 11:53 PM~13007030
> *HELL YEAH. LIKE THIS ONE  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> 
> ...


WHAT A WASTE!! 

LEAVE IT TO SOME INBRED HICK TO DO SOME SHIT LIKE THAT.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

DONT KNOW IF I'M LATE OR IF IT'S THAT NO ONE ELSE HAS NOTICED BUT *WELCOME HOME DARKSIDE !*


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Feb 16 2009, 10:41 AM~13017097
> *DONT  KNOW  IF  I'M  LATE    OR  IF  IT'S  THAT  NO ONE  ELSE  HAS  NOTICED  BUT  WELCOME  HOME  DARKSIDE !
> *


THANKS BROTHER!! GLAD TO BE HERE!!!


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

wonder bread!! WWWAAAAAZZZZZZ UUPPPPPPPP!!! :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

SUP BROTHA!!!!!!!!! JUST WOKE UP A LITTLE WHILE AGO.


----------



## AJ128 (Aug 19, 2008)

WELCOME TO THE TEAM DARKSIDE


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AJ128_@Feb 16 2009, 10:35 PM~13025488
> *WELCOME TO THE TEAM DARKSIDE
> *


THANKS BRO!


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

DECIDED TO PULL A KIT I'VE HAD FOR A WHILE OUT AND FIGURE OUT WHAT I WANNA DO WITH IT. FIRST THOUGHT WAS TO RUN WITH OUT FENDERS, BUT AFTER LOOKING AT IT WITH THE CAB MOCKED UP TO THE FRAME AND SOME WHEELS ON IT, IT WOULD LOOK ALOT BETTER WITH THE FENDERS. I STILL NEED TO PAINT THE REAR , BUT NEED TO DO SOME MORE CUTTING SO THE REAR WILL LAY OUT. HERE ARE SOME PICS.


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

LOOKS GOOD BRO!!!


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

LOOK'N GOOD WOUNDABREAD :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

THANKS GUYS!!


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

this is going to look sick are you going to leave it slammed like this???


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

YESSIR!! I THINK IM GONNA PUT A FLAT BED IN THE BACK INSTEAD OF THE PICKUP BED.


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

That would look sick!!!!!!


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

thanks bro!!


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

STARTED GETTING A LITTLE DONE ON THE DODGE VAN. CUT A HOLE IN THE ROOF FOR A SLIDING RAGTOP. ALSO STARTED CUTTING OUT THE INTERIOR TUB.
AS WELL AS STARTING ON ONE OF THE INNER DOOR PANELS.


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

:biggrin: Hell ya bro your opening this bad boy all up. the only thing left to open is the gas door. :0 :0


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Feb 17 2009, 09:18 PM~13034993
> *:biggrin: Hell ya bro your opening this bad boy all up. the only thing left to open is the gas door. :0  :0
> *


DONT TEMPT ME!! :biggrin:


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Feb 17 2009, 09:19 PM~13034998
> *DONT TEMPT ME!!  :biggrin:
> *


DO IT!! DO IT!! DO IT!! :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## sweetdreamer (Dec 21, 2008)

do the gas tank, and did you do the glove box and remember there is air inlet vents under the dash


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Feb 18 2009, 12:01 AM~13035532
> *DO IT!! DO IT!!  DO IT!!  :0  :0  :biggrin:
> *


X2  JUST DO IT!! :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Feb 18 2009, 06:04 PM~13043316
> *X2   JUST DO IT!! :biggrin:
> *


YOU KNOW I WILL BRO!! 
SO I GOT A COUPLE NEW KITS TODAY. ONE OF WHICH IS A 76 NOVA.
I CANT WAIT TO START IT. HERE IS THE MOCK-UP.






































:roflmao: :roflmao: J/K
THIS IS THE MOCK-UP WITH THE RIMS I WILL USE.


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Feb 18 2009, 09:02 PM~13044835
> *YOU KNOW I WILL BRO!!
> SO I GOT A COUPLE NEW KITS TODAY. ONE OF WHICH IS A 76 NOVA.
> I CANT WAIT TO START IT. HERE IS THE MOCK-UP.
> ...



oh shit you scared me ...LOL ..you shouldnt do that...lol and the van is gonna be sick bro cant wait to see that one done.. :thumbsup:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cruzinlow_@Feb 18 2009, 08:15 PM~13045014
> *oh shit you scared me ...LOL ..you shouldnt do that...lol and the van is gonna be sick bro cant wait to see that one done.. :thumbsup:
> *


 :roflmao: MAN, YA KNOW I COULD NEVER DO A DONK. I COULD BUILD ONE,BUT THEY NEVER REALLY WERE MY STYLE.


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

shit bro.. if i were to build one i would shoot it up then torch it.. :biggrin:


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

HAHAHAHA!!! YOU SHOULD DONK IT OUT & GIVE IT TO MR. 1/16 TH YOU KNOW HOW MUCH HE LIKES THEM DONKS :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Feb 18 2009, 08:25 PM~13045165
> *HAHAHAHA!!! YOU SHOULD DONK IT OUT & GIVE IT TO MR. 1/16 TH YOU KNOW HOW MUCH HE LIKES THEM DONKS  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: YOU KNOW HE WILL KILL ME THE DAY I EVER BRING A DONK TO HIS HOUSE. LOL.


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Feb 18 2009, 09:27 PM~13045191
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: YOU KNOW HE WILL KILL ME THE DAY I EVER BRING A DONK TO HIS HOUSE. LOL.
> *


Yup!!! :biggrin: I will too :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

THE DAY I EVER DECIDE TO DONK IT UP, PLEASE KICK THA SHIT OUTTA ME!!


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Feb 18 2009, 09:32 PM~13045254
> *THE DAY I EVER DECIDE TO DONK IT UP, PLEASE KICK THA SHIT OUTTA ME!!
> *


Ok :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:

JUST SAY NO TO DONKS!!!!


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Feb 18 2009, 09:55 PM~13046402
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> JUST SAY NO TO DONKS!!!!
> *


 :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

YEAH WOUNDERBREAD! JUST SAY NNNNNNNOOOOO!!!!


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Feb 18 2009, 10:55 PM~13046402
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> JUST SAY NO TO DONKS!!!!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: YUP!!!


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

:biggrin: I NEED TO FIND A "PISS ON DONKS" STICKER.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

I GOT THE INTERIOR DONE ON THE '62 BEL AIR. IT WILL HAVE A WEATHERED BODY AND PARTS OF THE CHASSIS WEATHERED AS WELL, BUT A CLEAN INTERIOR AND ENGINE AS WELL AS RIMS TO MAKE IT LOOK LIKE A PROJECT IN PROGRESS.


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

donks r the shit 62 looking good


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

Love the interior homie! :thumbsup:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by STREETRACEKING_@Feb 24 2009, 01:33 PM~13099059
> *donks r the shit 62 looking good
> *


KEEP YOUR BS OUTTA MY THREAD


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

BRO YOU GOT ANOTHER 62 YOU CAN TRASH ? I GOT SOME COOL INTERIOR AND TRUNK DETAIL IDEAS ! PM ME YOU PHONE # SO I CAN GIVE YOU AN IDEA !


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Feb 24 2009, 02:34 PM~13099068
> *KEEP YOUR BS OUTTA MY THREAD
> *


no bsing just fing whit u like the 62


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STREETRACEKING_@Feb 24 2009, 02:33 PM~13099059
> *donks r the shit 62 looking good
> *


Nope, they just look like it!! :biggrin: 

Int. is looking badass bro!!


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

YO BRO SOME OTHER IDEAS I HAD BUT WANTED TO SURPISE YOU ! HERE YOU GO FOR THIS 62 BUILD OR ANY OF YOUR OTHER 1'S ! 


































AND HERE ARE JUST A FEW FUNNY 1'S ! 


































THEY ARE EASY TO SHRINK ON YOUR COMUPTER OR JUST PRINT THIS POST AND TAKE IT TO A PHOTO COPIER AND HAVE THEM DO IT !


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

THANKS BROTHER!! LMAO ON THE LAST 4.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

LOL ! JUST KEEPIN IT REAL !


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

YUP. BUT YOU ALMOST MADE ME LOSE MY DRINK. :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

that interior is looking real sharp wonderbread..


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Feb 24 2009, 04:05 PM~13099877
> *YO  BRO  SOME  OTHER  IDEAS  I  HAD  BUT  WANTED  TO  SURPISE  YOU  !  HERE  YOU  GO  FOR  THIS  62  BUILD  OR  ANY  OF YOUR  OTHER  1'S !
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 haha!! Did make the tj plate or is their a site for those too?


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

nothing wrong with donks 
just got to be classy 










not trashy


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EVIL C_@Feb 24 2009, 04:00 PM~13100431
> *nothing wrong with donks
> just got to be classy
> 
> ...


FIRST ONE LOOKS CLEAN. THAT SECOND ONE IS THE UGLIEST SHITS I EVER LAID MY EYES ON.

OH AND THANKS UNDERCOVER, GLAD YOU LIKE THE INTERIOR.


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

DDDDDDDDDAAAAAAAAAAMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM THAT IS SSSSAAAWWWWWWEEEEEEEEEETTTTT PAN BIMBO


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Feb 24 2009, 06:45 PM~13102098
> *DDDDDDDDDAAAAAAAAAAMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM THAT IS SSSSAAAWWWWWWEEEEEEEEEETTTTT PAN BIMBO
> *


GRACIAS TAMPICO! :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Feb 24 2009, 06:45 PM~13100263
> *:0 haha!! Did make the tj plate or is their a site for those too?
> *


there is another site for the big green and white plates ! its kinda of a mess to get around but i use it ! 


http://www.licenseplates.tv/

go to forgein plates ! it only pulls up mexico it only pulls up the plate i got posted but you can add what city you wanted ! On the phone wounderbread told me whats up so i thought i would do both the TJ and the Cali for him ! you guys have fun with this site !


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Feb 24 2009, 06:46 PM~13102121
> *there  is  another  site  for  the  big  green  and  white  plates !  its  kinda  of  a  mess  to  get  around  but  i use  it !
> http://www.licenseplates.tv/
> 
> ...


THANKS BRO, I WAS CHECKIN THAT SITE OUT. VERY COOL!!


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Feb 24 2009, 07:46 PM~13102121
> *there  is  another  site  for  the  big  green  and  white  plates !  its  kinda  of  a  mess  to  get  around  but  i use  it !
> http://www.licenseplates.tv/
> 
> ...


Thanks bro  I'll be using it :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Feb 24 2009, 08:45 PM~13102113
> *GRACIAS TAMPICO!  :biggrin:
> *


HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

ALSO HIT THIS SITE ! 

http://www.acme.com/licensemaker/


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

That '62 Interior is lookin' sweet! Lemme know if you need any extra parts for it. I have a couple of extra parts from my in-progress '62 build.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

THANKS TONIOSEVEN.


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

Lookin good bro.
Congrats on the win also.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

THANKS BROTHER!!


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Aces'N'Eights_@Feb 24 2009, 08:11 PM~13103220
> *Lookin good bro.
> Congrats on the win also.
> *


x-2 :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

thanks bro


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

James aka "Ricky Bobby"










I found a pic of you homie. :biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

:rofl:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@Feb 26 2009, 06:24 PM~13122557
> *James aka "Ricky Bobby"
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

YOURE FIRED!! THATS SOME FUNNY ASS SHIT RIGHT THERE!!


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

STARTING ARE PROJECT TONIGHT WOUNDER BREAD !


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

Bro i had to fix the pic i think this one shows your real color.... what do you think???


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Feb 26 2009, 09:55 PM~13124218
> *Bro i had to fix the pic i think this one shows your real color.... what do you think???
> 
> 
> ...



HAHAHAHAHAHA....LMFAO..... OH FUCK THAT IS GREAT!!!!!!!


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Feb 26 2009, 09:55 PM~13124218
> *Bro i had to fix the pic i think this one shows your real color.... what do you think???
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Feb 26 2009, 10:21 PM~13125257
> *:0 :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: makes me laugh every time i see it i have it as my desk top right now...


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Feb 26 2009, 11:22 PM~13125269
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  makes me laugh every time i see it i have it as my desk top right now...
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Feb 26 2009, 11:22 PM~13125269
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  makes me laugh every time i see it i have it as my desk top right now...
> *


Yeah this shit is pretty damn funny dawg.
:roflmao: :roflmao: 
All in fun though James. Alot of fun!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Feb 26 2009, 10:55 PM~13124218
> *Bro i had to fix the pic i think this one shows your real color.... what do you think???
> 
> 
> ...


RIGHT CLICK SAVE!!!

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH :biggrin:


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

Yes bro all in good fun im working on chris and santiago right now......


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Feb 27 2009, 12:45 AM~13125490
> *Yes bro all in good fun im working on chris and santiago right now......
> *


ALLLLRIGHTY THEN


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Feb 26 2009, 11:45 PM~13125490
> *Yes bro all in good fun im working on chris and santiago right now......
> *


 :0 :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Feb 26 2009, 10:49 PM~13125517
> *:0  :angry:  :biggrin:
> *


i cant find a good pic to photoshop you onto :angry: maybe a bouncer or a old cholo lol


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Feb 26 2009, 11:51 PM~13125540
> *i cant find a good pic to photoshop you onto  :angry: maybe a bouncer or a old cholo lol
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

that wounder bread pics is great ! James you need to print that off and add it on the wall by your building area ! 

you need to photoshop the M.C.B.A. logo on the suit somewhere !


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Feb 26 2009, 11:26 PM~13125806
> *that    wounder  bread  pics  is    great  !    James  you  need  to  print  that  off  and  add  it  on the  wall  by  your  building  area !
> 
> you  need  to  photoshop  the  M.C.B.A. logo  on  the  suit  somewhere !
> *


There you go PANCHO! :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Feb 27 2009, 02:46 AM~13125908
> *There you go PANCHO! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


now its the shit ! 

he needs this on the bench ! LOL !


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Feb 26 2009, 11:49 PM~13125930
> *now  its  the    shit  !
> 
> he  needs  this  on the  bench !  LOL !
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Feb 27 2009, 12:46 AM~13125908
> *There you go PANCHO! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 that is sick bro!!


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

Thanks bro send me a pic all the pics i have of you wont work i have to say this is one came out pritty pimp..


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Feb 27 2009, 01:35 AM~13126183
> *Thanks bro send me a pic all the pics i have of you wont work i have to say this is one came out pritty pimp..
> 
> 
> ...


WONT THE 1 FROM CARLS JR. WORK?


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Feb 26 2009, 06:51 PM~13122835
> *STARTING  ARE  PROJECT    TONIGHT  WOUNDER BREAD !
> *


KOOL. THANKS DAVID


BY THE WAY, ALL OF YOU ARE FIRED!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
THAT IS KICK ASS RICHARD!!!


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Feb 27 2009, 01:35 AM~13126183
> *Thanks bro send me a pic all the pics i have of you wont work i have to say this is one came out pritty pimp..
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 shit its ricky bobby
:cheesy: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by STREETRACEKING_@Feb 27 2009, 04:41 PM~13132003
> *:0 shit its ricky bobby
> :cheesy:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:
> *


DONT BE JEALOUS!!


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

NO HAS SEEN IT YET UNDERCOVER !


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

I dont think so no one has said anything yet!!! :biggrin: 

can you find the 4 things that were photoshoped in this pic??










And you got it wonderbread i didnt post up chris's pic ask him to show it to you i send it to him in a pm it will make you piss your pants lol....


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Feb 27 2009, 11:01 PM~13133910
> *I dont think so no one has said anything yet!!! :biggrin:
> 
> can you find the 4 things that were photoshoped in this pic??
> ...



4 THINGS I SEE 3 ! :angry:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

WAIT I JUST SAW IT ! COOL WORK !


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Feb 27 2009, 09:01 PM~13133910
> *I dont think so no one has said anything yet!!! :biggrin:
> 
> can you find the 4 things that were photoshoped in this pic??
> ...


I see them.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

x2 :biggrin:


----------



## dodgerblue62 (Jun 29, 2008)

x4 :biggrin:


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

what are they??


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

1. IF IT AINT PLASTIC THEN YOU'RE A PUSSY
2 M.C.B.A LOGO ON MY JACKET
3 M.C.B.A LOGO ON THE FRONT BUMPER
4 MY PALE WHITE WONDERBREAD LOOKIN FACE


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Feb 27 2009, 11:44 PM~13134349
> *1. IF IT AINT PLASTIC THEN YOU'RE A PUSSY
> 2 M.C.B.A LOGO ON MY JACKET
> 3 M.C.B.A LOGO ON THE FRONT BUMPER
> ...


THESE WERE MY IN PUT TO RICH ! LOL ! I THOUGHT YOU NEEDED A NEW MATO ! AND YO NEEDED TO BE REPRESENTING !


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Feb 27 2009, 08:59 PM~13134495
> *THESE  WERE  MY  IN  PUT  TO  RICH  !  LOL !  I THOUGHT  YOU  NEEDED  A  NEW  MATO  !  AND  YO  NEEDED  TO  BE  REPRESENTING  !
> *


YUP. THATS WHATS UP!!


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Feb 27 2009, 08:59 PM~13134495
> *THESE  WERE  MY  IN  PUT  TO  RICH  !  LOL !  I THOUGHT  YOU  NEEDED  A  NEW  MATO  !  AND  YO  NEEDED  TO  BE  REPRESENTING  !
> *


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

SINCE THE '62 IS WAITING ON A FEW DETAILS TO BE COMPLETED, I FIGURED I WOULD START ANOTHER BUILD. 
'75 CUTTY JOHAN KIT THAT I GOT OFF OF MARKY MARK AT THE CITRUS NATIONALS. 
I HAD ALREADY GOT THE PAINT STRIPPED AND PRIMERED, BUT SAW SOME PLACES THAT NEEDED SOME FILLING. 
HERE IS THE WAY IT IS GONNA SIT. THIS IS NOT A JOKE. AFTER A FEW DAYS OF THINKING , I THOUGHT I WOULD BUILD A DONK. SERIOUSLY, NO JOKE. 
I KNOW CHRIS AND SANTIAGO ARE GONNA KICK MY ASS, BUT THATS OK. 

HERE ARE SOME MOCK UP PICS.


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

:uh: :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

HEY CRACKER, YOU AND ME IN THE PARKING LOT @3PM FOR YOUR ASS KICKING :angry: 
























































HEHEHEHEHE!!


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

:biggrin: BUILD IT AND POST PICS OF THAT SHIT! :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Mar 2 2009, 12:10 PM~13154441
> *HEY CRACKER, YOU AND ME IN THE PARKING LOT @3PM FOR YOUR ASS KICKING :angry:
> HEHEHEHEHE!!
> *


KOOL. MEET ME AT THE U.S. CUSTOMS PARKING LOT. I'LL BRING SOME FRIENDS. :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

YUP!! MY FRIENDS WILL DUMP YOUR SKINNY ASS BACK IN TIJUAS


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
AHAHHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Mar 2 2009, 02:21 PM~13154529
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> AHAHHAHAHAHAHA
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Mar 2 2009, 01:22 PM~13154537
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


CAN'T WE ALL JUST GET ALONG??


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Mar 2 2009, 12:34 PM~13154605
> *CAN'T WE ALL JUST GET ALONG??
> *


SURE THING RODNEY! :biggrin:


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

ALRIGHT SO NOW ON WITH THE CUTTY. I NEED TO FIND SOME BULL HORNS FOR THE HOOD LIKE THOSE TEXAS BOYS DO IT. AS WELL AS A SET OF BUMPER NUTZ TO SWANG FROM THE REAR BUMPER.


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

Hey wonderbread!, you need to build a frame for that. Make it look like a real donk. I got some 30's if you want them I won't be using them.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

ACTUALLY 30'S DO SOUND GOOD. THE BIGGER THE BETTER!!


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Mar 2 2009, 02:15 PM~13154859
> *ACTUALLY 30'S DO SOUND GOOD. THE BIGGER THE BETTER!!
> *


K


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Mar 2 2009, 04:13 PM~13154850
> *Hey wonderbread!, you need to build a frame for that. Make it look like a real donk. I got some 30's if you want them I won't be using them.
> *


monogram/ revell chevelle , the revell 66 chevelle wagon ! try these to for the better detailed chassies ! 


heading back to work but i'll be home in the morning and i'll do some test fitting for you and see what is the best fit for this body to make it a fully detailed kit instead of a promo style !


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)




----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

x2


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

cool get back to in the afternoon ! Got to get back to work before they fire me for playing on the net ! LOL !


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

GOT THE CAR PAINTED EARLIER THIS MORNING. 
HERE ARE SOME PICS. STILL NEEDS CLEAR.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Mar 2 2009, 05:21 PM~13156019
> *GOT THE CAR PAINTED EARLIER THIS MORNING.
> HERE ARE SOME PICS. STILL NEEDS CLEAR.
> 
> ...


looks good homie, but if u gonna use them wheels, get u some skinnies...from hoppin hydros, u gotta shave the rims down a lil but it looks way better.


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

Yo darkside you said you would never build a donk.Now you are.Are those voices messing with your head?I have a place that rents padded cells for cheap bro no bullshit they have egyptian silk linings and variouse shades everything from RED to PURPLE with fuzzy carpet.











LOL just kidding bro looks good  Keep it up.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

THANKS KEV. I MAY JUST TAKE YOU UP ON THAT PADDED CELL OFFER.
THE MORE I LOOK AT THIS CUTTY, THE MORE I AM LIKING IT.


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Mar 2 2009, 06:20 PM~13157067
> *THANKS KEV. I MAY JUST TAKE YOU UP ON THAT PADDED CELL OFFER.
> THE MORE I LOOK AT THIS CUTTY, THE MORE I AM LIKING IT.
> *


Glad to help LOL.whats up with that bug on the first page bro?


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

ITS BEEN DONE HOMIE. ABOUT A YEAR AGO I FINISHED IT. I DIDNT TAKE IT TO THE SHOW IN RIVERSIDE BECAUSE THE PAINT DIDNT TURN OUT SO WELL.


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

What i never seen finished pics.Damn i got to get one for the next citrus nats.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

I WILL TAKE SOME PICS AND POST THEM IN A BIT.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

ALRIGHT, SO I CHANGED MY MIND ON THE WHOLE DONKY THING. 
FINISHED THIS UP LAST NITE SO I WANTED TO POST SOME PICS OF THE CUTTY. 
USED THE RIMS I GOT FROM CHRIS619. 
NO BIG DEAL ON THIS BUILD REALLY, JUST A QUICK BUILD TO GET MY MIND FOCUSED ON OTHER PROJECTS.
HERE ARE SOME PICS.


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Mar 3 2009, 11:43 AM~13165952
> *ALRIGHT, SO I CHANGED MY MIND ON THE WHOLE DONKY THING.
> FINISHED THIS UP LAST NITE SO I WANTED TO POST SOME PICS OF THE CUTTY.
> USED THE RIMS I GOT FROM CHRIS619.
> ...


Much better :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

THANKS BRO!


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

Looking good bro! Much better than donkey donk :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

LOL. THANKS AGAIN FOR THE RIMS HOMIE!!


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

it's all good bro


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

There you go dawg. Much better!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## tunzafun (Sep 14, 2008)

damn i actually liked tha donk cutty but tha low low version looks good 2 :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

BEEN A MINUTE SINCE I UPDATED THIS ONE.ADDED A PIECE OF THE ROOF IN THE MIDDLE FOR A DOUBLE SLIDING RAG TOP.



























'63 IMPALA. STRIPPED THE PAINT AND CUT THE DOORS OPEN. GONNA HINGE SUICIDE.




































AND MY NEWEST PROJECT.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tunzafun_@Mar 3 2009, 02:25 PM~13168138
> *damn i actually liked tha donk cutty but tha low low version looks good 2  :biggrin:
> *


THANKS BRO!! YEAH, I LIKE THIS ONE MUCH BETTER.


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

:biggrin: WOW, NICE JOB BURT TOAST!!


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Mar 3 2009, 05:49 PM~13170393
> *:biggrin:  WOW, NICE JOB BURT TOAST!!
> *


THANKS BRO!!  I THOUGHT I WAS WONDERBREAD. :roflmao:


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Mar 3 2009, 07:53 PM~13170432
> *THANKS BRO!!  I THOUGHT I WAS WONDERBREAD.  :roflmao:
> *


YEAH BUT MORE LIKE BURT TOAST!! WHY? YOUR BURNING UP THE COMPETITION BRO!!


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Mar 3 2009, 05:59 PM~13170498
> *YEAH BUT MORE LIKE BURT TOAST!! WHY? YOUR BURNING UP THE COMPETITION BRO!!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

GOT SOME PICS OF THE EL CAMINO BODY PAINTED.


----------



## tunzafun (Sep 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Mar 3 2009, 09:59 PM~13170498
> *YEAH BUT MORE LIKE BURT TOAST!! WHY? YOUR BURNING UP THE COMPETITION BRO!!
> *


LMAO!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

HEY BURNT TOAST ! SEENS YOU GOT SHIT LIKE BUTTER NOW AND I YOU NEED TO JAM THAT 63 ! YOU SHOULD FIND SOME CANDY AND GET THAT BITCH COVERED IN APPLE GREEN !


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

SHIT BRO, I NEVER THOUGHT OF DOIN IT UP IN GREEN. IM GONNA DO LIKE YOU SAID EARLIER AND HIT UP THE PAINT STORES OUT HERE TO SEE WHAT THEY CAN GET ME. WHEN YOU GET TIME GIVE ME A CALL BRO!


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Mar 3 2009, 10:45 PM~13171770
> *SHIT BRO, I NEVER THOUGHT OF DOIN IT UP IN GREEN. IM GONNA DO LIKE YOU SAID EARLIER AND HIT UP THE PAINT STORES OUT HERE TO SEE WHAT THEY CAN GET ME. WHEN YOU GET TIME GIVE ME A CALL BRO!
> *


LOL ! CLEANING HOUSE RIGHT NOW ! LOOKS LIKE THE ROACHES ARE OUT LOOKING FOR SOMEONE TO SCAVENGER FROM ! PEICE OF SHIT DIP SHITS !  

HEY WHATS UP WITH THE STOCK HOOD FROM THAT ELCO ?


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

THAT HOOD WITH THE SCOOP IS THE ONLY ONE THAT CAME WITH THE KIT. IT DIDNT HAVE THE STOCK HOOD IN IT, DONT KNOW WHY. 
IT HAS THAT CRAPPY CAMPER SHELL THAT CAN BE PUT ON THE BED, BUT I WONT USE IT.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Mar 3 2009, 10:52 PM~13171874
> *THAT HOOD WITH THE SCOOP IS THE ONLY ONE THAT CAME WITH THE KIT. IT DIDNT HAVE THE STOCK HOOD IN IT, DONT KNOW WHY.
> IT HAS THAT CRAPPY CAMPER SHELL THAT CAN BE PUT ON THE BED, BUT I WONT USE IT.
> *


WAS IT THE RED CUSTOM KIT ON THE BOX ?


I JUST GOT 1 OF THOSE FROM 85 ! I HOPE IT HAS THE STOCK ! LOL :biggrin: !IF NOT I 'M IN THE SAME BOAT ! LOOKS LIKE A HOT ROD BUILD THEN !


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

YUP. THE OLD MONOGRAM RELEASE. THATS WHY I AM GONNA FIND SOME RALLY SPORT RIMS TO USE ON IT.


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

Damn dawg. All of your builds are coming along nice as hell homie. Great work!!!


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

damb wonder bread the builds are coming out great brother!!!!!!


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

THANKS GUYS FOR THE GREAT COMMENTS!! I WAS LOOKING THROUGH MY PICS ON PHOTOBUCKET AND ITS AMAZING TO SEE HOW FAR I HAVE COME ALONG IN A YEAR'S TIME!!


----------



## dodgerblue62 (Jun 29, 2008)

:thumbsup: good job bro , and those builds do look a lot better than the firsters :thumbsup: anyways i got one of them G-body hoods without the scoup , p.m. your address i hook you up :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

THANKS BRO, BUT I AM GONNA USE THE HOOD WITH THE SCOOP TO BE DIFFERENT. LOL


----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Mar 3 2009, 07:46 PM~13170964
> *GOT SOME PICS OF THE EL CAMINO BODY PAINTED.
> 
> 
> ...


nice colour


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

JUST A THOUGHT BUT IF YOU DO A LITTLE SOMETHING DIFFERNT ON THIS I THINK A SET OF THE CADDY SUV WIRES WITH A DIFFERNT TIRE WOULD LOOK ALRIGHT ~


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Mar 4 2009, 07:53 AM~13176291
> *JUST  A  THOUGHT    BUT  IF  YOU  DO  A LITTLE  SOMETHING  DIFFERNT  ON THIS  I  THINK  A  SET  OF  THE  CADDY  SUV  WIRES WITH A  DIFFERNT  TIRE  WOULD  LOOK  ALRIGHT ~
> *


THAT WOULD LOOK GOOD. CHRIS HOOKED IT UP WITH SOME RS WHEELS YESTERDAY FOR THE ELKY BUILD.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

GOT A LITTLE BIT OF STUFF GOIN FULL SPEED NOW. 
WHAT DO YOU GUYS THINK OF THESE WHEELS FOR THE ELKY? THE REAR IS GOING TO BE RAISED UP A BIT TO GIVE IT THAT STREET LOOK TO IT.

















GOT SOME WORK ON THE '63 GOIN. MADE A NEW FLOOR FOR THE TRUNK, AND CUT THE INNER DOOR PANELS OUT. THE TRUNK IS JUST MOCKED UP TO SEE HOW THE SETUP WILL LOOK. WHAT DO YOU GUYS THINK??


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

COOL STILL GOT LOTS OF WORK LEFT :biggrin: ARE YOU DOING T TOPS ON IT.?


----------



## PlasticFabricator (Feb 23, 2009)

Got some very nice work in here bro!! nice builds!


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

trey looks good homie,and for the elco; i would use iroks on it though... u can get them from pegasus at scaledreams..


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

or some new camaro rims, with skinny tires!


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

DAM!!! YOU GOT THE BUG BBBBBAAAAADDDDDD!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

THANKS GUYS!!! YEAH, THERE IS STILL A TON OF WORK TO DO ON IT. 
CHRIS, I WAS THINKING OF DOING T TOPS ON IT. 
SANTIAGO, HELL YEAH, I CAUGHT THE BUG!!!
AS FAR AS THE IROKS GO, I WILL CHECK INTO IT!! 
THANKS FOR THE COMMENTS YA'LL!!!


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

Lookin Reeeaallll good homie.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

THANKS PATRICK!! STILL NEEDS SOME CLEAN UP, BUT YOU GET THE IDEA.


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Mar 9 2009, 08:03 PM~13229823
> *THANKS PATRICK!! STILL NEEDS SOME CLEAN UP, BUT YOU GET THE IDEA.
> *


Yeah homie. I get it. Just keep up the good work man. Believe it or not I am seeing alot of things that I eventually want to try from your builds.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

THANKS BRO! GLAD TO HEAR THAT!!


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

GOT SOME MORE SHIT DONE ON THE IMPALA. DOORS ARE HINGED AND REMOVABLE FOR PAINTING. 
STILL NEED TO BE JAMMED AND ALOT OF CLEAN UP LEFT TO DO.
WORKING ON PLUMBING AND WIRING THE HYDROS AT THE MOMENT.


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

What's up bro!, where's the 26's & lambo doors at!? :biggrin: just kidding


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: JEW R LEARNEDDDING MY BROTHA!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

:roflmao: :roflmao: HELL NO, YOU BETTER HIT UP STREEKING FOR THAT DONK SHIT!! :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Mar 10 2009, 03:53 PM~13238296
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: HELL NO, YOU BETTER HIT UP STREEKING FOR THAT DONK SHIT!! :biggrin:
> *


HAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Mar 10 2009, 02:53 PM~13238296
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: HELL NO, YOU BETTER HIT UP STREEKING FOR THAT DONK SHIT!! :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

ALRIGHT, SO I GOT A BIT MORE DONE TO THE LAC. 
I GOT THE WONDERBREAD, NOW I NEED SOME PEANUT BUTTER AND JELLY TO GO WITH IT. :biggrin: INTERIOR SHOULD BE DONE IN THE NEXT DAY OR SO.
FIRST TIME I HAVE EVER ATTEMPTED WIRING AN ENGINE, GOT IT STARTED, STILL NEED TO WIRE THEM TO THE DISTRIBUTOR. STILL LEARNING ON ALL THIS. 

STILL NEED TO PAINT THE TOP WHITE AND BMF AND THEN HIT IT WITH SOME MORE CLEAR. LET ME KNOW WHAT YOU THINK SO FAR GUYS.


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

Lookin REEEAAAALLLL sick dawg!!!!! :0


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

THANKS HOMIE!!! WHATS UP WITH YOU BRO?? YOU WORK TODAY??


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

lookin good wonderbread :biggrin:


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

Whats up homie. I am of now, but worked all fuckin day man. Beat down, but still up. I got shit to do and I wanna take a shot at workin on the bike a little more.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

THANKS DAWG  :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@Mar 11 2009, 09:08 PM~13255578
> *Whats up homie. I am of now, but worked all fuckin day man. Beat down, but still up. I got shit to do and I wanna take a shot at workin on the bike a little more.
> *


I FEEL YA. WELL, I HAD AN EARLY DAY AND KICKED IT WITH SANTIAGO FOR A COUPLE OF HOURS. HAD SOME BOMB ASS CHINESE BUFFET NEAR HIS PAD.
BUT I THINK CHRIS GOT JEALOUS CUZ HE WAS AT WORK :roflmao: J/K :biggrin:


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Mar 11 2009, 10:10 PM~13255620
> *I FEEL YA. WELL, I HAD AN EARLY DAY AND KICKED IT WITH SANTIAGO FOR A COUPLE OF HOURS. HAD SOME BOMB ASS CHINESE BUFFET NEAR HIS PAD.
> BUT I THINK CHRIS GOT JEALOUS :roflmao: J/K :biggrin:
> *


 :tears: SO!! :biggrin:


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

Thats whats up bro that shit is looking sick bro.You can't stop now bro its just too good to put away LOL.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Mar 11 2009, 09:11 PM~13255636
> *:tears:  SO!!  :biggrin:
> *


HAHAHHA. ITS ALL GOOD BRO, IT WOULDA BEEN COOL IF YOU WAS THERE. 

THANKS KEV, I DONT PLAN ON PUTTING THIS ONE DOWN TIL IM DONE.


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

HELLZ YA bro the caddy and the imp are lookin damn good keep up the bad-ass work.. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

THANKS BRO!!  :biggrin:


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Mar 11 2009, 10:10 PM~13255620
> *I FEEL YA. WELL, I HAD AN EARLY DAY AND KICKED IT WITH SANTIAGO FOR A COUPLE OF HOURS. HAD SOME BOMB ASS CHINESE BUFFET NEAR HIS PAD.
> BUT I THINK CHRIS GOT JEALOUS CUZ HE WAS AT WORK :roflmao: J/K :biggrin:
> *


Hell Yeah!!!! Thats whats up homie!!!


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

I KNOW BRO!! I COULD BARELY GET UP OUTTA THE BOOTH TO LEAVE. 
I WILL TAKE SOME PICS IN A SECOND AND POST UP WHAT HE GAVE ME. CAMERA IS CHARGING, BUT I GOT THE CAMERA ON MY PHONE.


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Mar 11 2009, 10:31 PM~13255942
> *I KNOW BRO!! I COULD BARELY GET UP OUTTA THE BOOTH TO LEAVE.
> I WILL TAKE SOME PICS IN A SECOND AND POST UP WHAT HE GAVE ME. CAMERA IS CHARGING, BUT I GOT THE CAMERA ON MY PHONE.
> *


Kool!!!.......:|. HURRY UP!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

HERE YOU GO. SORRY FOR THE WAIT. KINDA BLURRY BUT YOU GET THE IDEA
HE MADE ME SOME BUSINESS CARDS

AND GAVE ME THIS 








WITH THIS


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

GLAD TO SEE YOU LIKEDEDED IT!! :biggrin:


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

sick homie!!!!!


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

Damn bro that mag is out already :0 .Is my shit in it?


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Mar 12 2009, 12:23 PM~13260104
> *Damn bro that mag is out already :0 .Is my shit in it?
> *


THIS IS THE VICTOR VILLE SHOW "CACTUS CLASSIC" SHOW 08


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

Updates on the Gypsy Rose!?


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

The 09 show mag in the second pic?


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

THANKS AGAIN SANTIAGO FOR THE GRUB AND THE MAG. SORRY I COULDNT MAKE IT OVER TO YOUR PAD TODAY. I JUST WOKE UP AND FEELIN A LITTLE BETTER, BUT I HAVENT ATE ANYTHING YET.


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

Hey wonderbread....any updates on that 50 coe?


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

I PUT IT AWAY FOR A BIT. I REALLY SHOULD PULL IT BACK OUT AGAIN AND START BACK ON IT. I WANNA GET THE CADDY DONE AND THE IMPALA DONE BEFORE I START ON ANYTHING ELSE THAT WILL DISTRACT ME.


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

The caddy is lookin' good man,That is going to be one killer Impala when its done.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

THANKS BRO!! I APPRECIATE THAT!


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

:biggrin: HEY BURT TOAST, YOU BETTER BRING A DOCTORS NOTE NEXT TIME BEFORE YOU STEP FOOT BACK IN THE SHOP


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Mar 13 2009, 10:50 PM~13277394
> *:biggrin:  HEY BURT TOAST, YOU BETTER BRING A DOCTORS NOTE NEXT TIME BEFORE YOU STEP FOOT BACK IN THE SHOP
> *


 :roflmao: I CAN ALWAYS BRING A ZIPLOC BAG INSTEAD. :biggrin:


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Mar 14 2009, 12:50 AM~13277394
> *:biggrin:  HEY BURT TOAST, YOU BETTER BRING A DOCTORS NOTE NEXT TIME BEFORE YOU STEP FOOT BACK IN THE SHOP
> *


 :0


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Mar 14 2009, 12:52 AM~13277401
> *:roflmao: I CAN ALWAYS BRING A ZIPLOC BAG INSTEAD. :biggrin:
> *


HAHAHAHAHAHAHAH!!! [email protected]#KER :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

HEHEHEHE!!!  :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

BACK AGAIN WITH SOME MORE UPDATES.

HERE ARE SOME KITS I GOT IN THE MAIL THE PAST FEW DAYS. 
THANKS LOWRIDERMODELS FOR THE '59.

















I AM ALMOST FINISHED WITH THE BODY FOR THE CADDY. STILL NEED TO CLEAR IT. SLOWLY BUT SURELY COMING ALONG.
























































AND STARTED WORK ON THIS BLAZER


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

nice brother i see you have a buch of new stuff on the table. any progress on the van???Im really diggin that blazer....


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

THANKS BRO! NAH, I HAVEN'T REALLY GOT MUCH DONE ON THAT VAN. TRYING TO GET SOME OTHER BUILDS DONE FIRST.


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

I hear you bro i have some stuff i know i need to get done but i keep starting new builds ill have my caddy and the bike done by the end of the week.


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

caddy is looking good 
but i want to see that 63 in paint :yes: 

badass work man :thumbsup:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by stilldownivlife_@Mar 16 2009, 01:25 PM~13296667
> *caddy is looking good
> but i want to see that 63 in paint :yes:
> 
> ...


THANKS BRO! AS SOON AS I GET THE BODY WORK DONE ON IT AND FINISH UP WITH A FEW MORE MODS TO IT, IM GONNA TAKE IT OVER TO MR 1/16TH AND HAVE HIM SHOW ME HOW TO AIRBRUSH.

RICHARD, CANT WAIT TO SEE THOSE BUILDS OF YOURS DONE.


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

thanks bro same here!!!!


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

INTERIOR PRETTY MUCH DONE.
STILL SOME WORK TO DO IN THE TRUNK.


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

[
AND STARTED WORK ON THIS BLAZER
























[/quote]

NOW YOUR TALKING PAN BIMBO!! ME LIKES!!!!


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

THANKS BRO!! FUCK, I ALMOST WANTED TO JUST THROW THE CADDY AGAINST THE WALL LIKE TWICE HOMIE. THIS WAS THE ONE THAT IF ANY THING CAN GO WRONG IT WILL AND DID. BUT I GOT IT DONE FINALLY.


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

rides are lookin HELLA NICE bro.. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

THANKS HOMIE!!


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

Looking good bro!  can't wait to see that blazer tho!! :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

THANKS CHRIS. GOT SOME MORE PICS.
THE CADDY IS DONE. WHAT A PAIN IN THE ASS THIS HAS BEEN. 
THE MAIN THING WAS THE WINDOWS FOGGED UP WHEN I USED SOME CRAPPY KICKER FOR THE REARVIEW MIRROR. FOUND A SOLUTION ALTHOUGH NOT THE BEST. BLACK THE WINDOWS OUT. IT HELPED OUT A LOT, BUT NOT WHAT I WANTED TO DO. THE SIDE TRIM WAS EVEN MORE OF A PAIN. I HAD ALOT OF FITMENT ISSUES WITH IT. OVERALL, IT WASN'T THAT BAD, IM JUST GLAD ITS DONE.


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

Nice ride. Not sure if it matters now but the steering wheel is upside down


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

LOL I NOTICED THAT AFTER I HAD PUT IT ON.


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

the caddy looks pimp wonderbread!!!!!!!!


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

THANKS BROTHA!!


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

VERY SWEET CADDY PAN TOSTADO


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

caddy clean lookin homie keep up the great work cant wait to see what u do with that blazer


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

THANKS GUYS!! OFF TO WORK ON THE DODGE VAN FOR A BIT. BE BACK IN A BIT!


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

GETTING SOME WORK DONE ON THE DODGE VAN.
MADE A REAR NOTCH FOR THE FRAME. 
















































FINISHED CUTTING THE INNER DOOR PANELS OUT








NOW WHAT WOULD BE THE BEST WAY TO RAISE THE FRONT PART OF THE FRAME SO THERE IS ENGINE CLEARANCE WHEN THIS IS LAID OUT??


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

Engine is already pretty tight in there, maybe just move the suspension mounts up and thin down the crossmember?


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

I FIGURED THE ENGINE HAD BARELY ANY ROOM TO FIT TO START WITH. THANKS BRO!


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Mar 17 2009, 03:07 PM~13307210
> *Engine is already pretty tight in there, maybe just move the suspension mounts up and thin down the crossmember?
> *



lol, just noticed the "suspension" is a metal axle, right? Pretty easy to relocate that and use plastic stubs to mount the wheel instead of a rod going thru the engine. That or find a more detailed front chassis to splice in


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

I WAS PLANNING ON GOING WITH A FULLY DETAILED SUSPENSION FOR THE FRONT AND REAR.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

I GOT SOME MORE STUFF DONE TO THE VAN. I CUT THE FLOOR OUT AND MADE SOME ROOM UP FRONT FOR THE WHEELS TO CLEAR. JUST A LITTLE MOCKUP TO SEE WHERE THIS IS GOING. ONCE I TAKE CARE OF THE FRONT HALF OF THE FRAME THEN THE BODYDROP WONT LOOK SO FREEKING HUGE.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

looks like alot of work ahead of you for this van ! Just take your time Wounderbread and it should all work out !


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

THANKS BRO!


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

DAMN BRO that caddy is the shit and that van looks dope already.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

THANKS KEV!! THAT CADDY WAS A REAL PAIN IN THE ASS THOUGH.


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

caddy turned out sweet bro and that dodge van is lookin crazy sick bro HELLZ YA.. :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

THANKS HOMIE!! I FIGURED IT WAS TIME TO BUST OUT THE VAN AGAIN.


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Mar 17 2009, 09:59 PM~13311647
> *THANKS HOMIE!! I FIGURED IT WAS TIME TO BUST OUT THE VAN AGAIN.
> *


Hellz ya bro throw down on that bad boy brah.. :thumbsup:


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

Nice work!!! Not trying to jack ur topic.....heres one i did a while back


----------



## mistabuggs (Jun 17, 2005)

Nice work on the van!!! :0 Here's my Dodge Van:

Mystikal Hydro Van


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

BAD ASS GANSITO!!! LIKE THE VAN BRO!! AND DR. I LIKE THE VAN YOU DID TOO!! MISTABUGGS!! I MEMBER THE VAN FRON THE SHOW IN ONTERIO FROM A WHILE AGO.


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

Darkside, this van looks tight as hell... I'm gonna have to keep up on this one cause I have a Van project I'm gonna start on later too... Keep them pics coming bro!! Nice work..


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

THANKS GUYS!!! 
DRNITRUS AND MISTABUGGS, THOSE ARE BOTH BAD ASS VANS HOMIES!!!! 
HEY TAMPICO, I WILL HIT YOU UP IN A BIT BROTHER!!


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Mar 18 2009, 01:22 PM~13317191
> *THANKS GUYS!!!
> DRNITRUS AND MISTABUGGS, THOSE ARE BOTH BAD ASS VANS HOMIES!!!!
> HEY TAMPICO, I WILL HIT YOU UP IN A BIT BROTHER!!
> *


good lord bro!!!!! the van looks sick im going to have to get my shit together so i have something to show you by the end of the week lol...... :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

THANKS BROTHA!!! 
WANTED TO HAVE SOMETHING ELSE TO BUILD FOR FUN IN BETWEEN SOME MAJOR BUILDS. 
I PATINA'D THIS ONE UP A WHILE BACK BUT DECIDED I WANTED TO GIVE IT A MAKEOVER. LOL
INSPIRED BY ONE OF MY RATRODS MAGAZINES.


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

Looking real good homie. Looks like you got alot of projects goin on at one time man.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

THANKS BRO, AND YOU KNOW I ALWAYS GOTTA HAVE ALOT ON MY PLATE. LOL


----------



## RIP Viejo (Jan 29, 2009)

damn you got some good stuff going homie! cant wait to see the results!


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

bro that 49 looks bad ass bro......


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

THANKS GUYS!! I REALLY APPRECIATE THAT.


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Mar 19 2009, 04:59 PM~13329576
> *THANKS BROTHA!!!
> WANTED TO HAVE SOMETHING ELSE TO BUILD FOR FUN IN BETWEEN SOME MAJOR BUILDS.
> I PATINA'D THIS ONE UP A WHILE BACK BUT DECIDED I WANTED TO GIVE IT A MAKEOVER. LOL
> ...



THAT MOFO IS BAD


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Mar 19 2009, 05:59 PM~13329576
> *THANKS BROTHA!!!
> WANTED TO HAVE SOMETHING ELSE TO BUILD FOR FUN IN BETWEEN SOME MAJOR BUILDS.
> I PATINA'D THIS ONE UP A WHILE BACK BUT DECIDED I WANTED TO GIVE IT A MAKEOVER. LOL
> ...


NICE BRO!! LOOKING GREAT!! :biggrin:


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Mar 19 2009, 04:59 PM~13329576
> *THANKS BROTHA!!!
> WANTED TO HAVE SOMETHING ELSE TO BUILD FOR FUN IN BETWEEN SOME MAJOR BUILDS.
> I PATINA'D THIS ONE UP A WHILE BACK BUT DECIDED I WANTED TO GIVE IT A MAKEOVER. LOL
> ...


LOVE THIS ONE I GOTTA MAKE ME ONE IF THIS SLAM ON WHITE WALLS :0


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

THANKS GUYS, THIS ONE IS GONNA BE SLAMMED ON SOME WHITEWALLS AS WELL.


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

Builds are lookin' bad ass man.


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

Damn im gonna send you a body to a rat rod bro that looks sweet.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

THANKS GUYS, HEY UNDEAD, SEND IT OUT BRO, I'LL HOOK IT UP HOMIE!!!!!!!


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

JUST A LITTLE MORE OF A PEEK OF THE IMPALA


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

GOT THE BODY DONE ON THE 49. 
AS WELL AS STARTED THE ENGINE AND THE INTERIOR.
HERE'S A TON OF PICS.


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

BAD ASS BROTHER


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

THANKS BRO!!!


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

Btoh projects are lookin sick as hell homie. Great work goin on in here.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

THANKS PATRICK!!


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Mar 23 2009, 12:03 PM~13362788
> *THANKS PATRICK!!
> *


No thanks needed homie. Props are given when due big dawg.


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

Instead of Wonderbread gonna start calling you Sanford and son for the rust buckets you be building!!!!!!!


Great job on the 49. Damn thing looks like a ride outta Oldskool customs magazine


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride_@Mar 23 2009, 11:21 AM~13362963
> *Instead of Wonderbread gonna start calling you Sanford and son for the rust buckets you be building!!!!!!!
> Great job on the 49. Damn thing looks like a ride outta Oldskool customs magazine
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: THANKS HOMIE!! :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

SINCE ALOT OF THE PARTS WERE PAINTED OVER 3 MONTHS AGO, THIS ONE WENT TOGETHER EASILY. HERE IS HOW SHE LOOKS AS OF RIGHT NOW.


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

DAMN BRO!!!! THAT LOOKS BADASS!!! NICE WORK


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

THANKS BRO. I JUST NEED TO FIND SOME OLD SIDE VIEWS FOR IT AND ITS A DONE DEAL.


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

That looks sick homie!!!! Great job with that one dawg!!!


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

great work on that merc wonderbread


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

THANKS GUYS!!!


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

GOT A LIL SOMETHIN SOMETHIN UP MY SLEEVE. 
GONNA START WITH THIS
























AND GONNA TRY AND MAKE THIS

























SHOULDN'T BE TOO DIFFICULT.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

TWINN MAKES A EURO CUTTY ALREADY THAT YOU NEED THE REGAL TO COMPLETE ! SAVES T HE TIME AND WORK ON SWITCHING UP THAT BODY !


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

KOOL. THANKS BRO!!!


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

THIS IS WHAT I HAVE SO FAR, AND BY THE WAY MINI, THANKS FOR LOOKIN OUT FOR ME, BUT I WANNA TRY TO DO THIS. THATS THE ONLY WAY I AM GONNA IMPROVE MYSELF BY CUTTING UP MY OWN. IF IT DONT WORK OUT, AT LEAST ITS PLASTIC AND I HAVE ANOTHER ONE TO WORK ON. SO HERE ARE SOME PICS OF THE BEGINNINGS.









































AND I GOT A LITTLE MORE DONE ON THE '63. ADDED A BIG ASS ROOF AND REHINGED THE DRIVER SIDE DOOR.


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

Damn bro, you steppin up in da game now! I got some new projects comin out real soon! Your doin a damn good job! :thumbsup:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

THANKS MAN. GLAD TO SEE THAT YOU ARE GETTING BACK TO WORK ON SOME PROJECTS BRO!!


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

GOT THE GRILL SEPARATED FROM THE HEADLIGHTS.








AND IN THE PROCESS FUCKED MY SHIT UP. PICS OR IT DIDNT HAPPEN. 
HERE YA GO!!!
















TOOK A BIG CHUNK OF SKIN RIGHT OFF.


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

:barf: :barf: holly shit bro that sucks


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

IT LOOKS WORSE THAN IT FEELS. I WAS TEMPTED TO USE SOME ZAP A GAP AND PUT THE SKIN BACK ON AFTER I CLEANED IT UP. LOL


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Mar 24 2009, 04:54 PM~13377902
> *IT LOOKS WORSE THAN IT FEELS. I WAS TEMPTED TO USE SOME ZAP A GAP AND PUT THE SKIN BACK ON AFTER I CLEANED IT UP. LOL
> *


Now thats whats up!!!!!!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

DAM BURT TOAST!! WICKED WORK ON DA PLASTIC BROTHER!! THAT SUCKS YOU GOT JACKED  SO THAT WAY YOU LEARN


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

YUP!! FO SHO!! 
LAST BIT OF PICS FOR THE DAY. GOT THE FRONT END STARTED. THE SIDE MARKER LIGHTS ARE GONNA HAVE TO BE UN ANGLED IN THE BACK. THERE IS STILL ALOT , ALOT AND A WHOLE FREAKIN LOT OF WORK TO DO ON THE FRONT.


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

The Merc looks killer man.That Impala should look sik when its done.Nice concept of turning a GN into a Cutty.That chunk out of your finger had to hurt.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

THANKS BRO! THE FINGER DONT HURT THAT MUCH.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

ALRIGHT, DID A LITTLE BIT MORE TO THIS. 
THIS IS THE LAST OF THE PHOTOS FOR THE NIGHT.


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

WICKED BRO!!


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

THANKS BRO!!! :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

damn good so far.... good luck on the hood and trunk :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks bro!! I got the hood part figured out, but havent even got around to the rear yet.


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

Damn that grand national is looking good bro i have one that is started and now i have to go finish it.Thanks for the insperation bro.Damn it sucks that you got carved up i am so far lucky all i get is little cuts lol.


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

Finger is lookin real good homie!!!!!..... The model looks aight too. :biggrin: . Nah you doin some serious work in here and everything is turning out good as hell homie.


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

HEY WONDERBREAD, I FOUND YOUR HIDEOUT!!!!










:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Mar 27 2009, 11:33 PM~13414002
> *HEY WONDERBREAD, I FOUND YOUR HIDEOUT!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: kinda like the bat cave but for bread...........wonderbread that is lol.........


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Mar 28 2009, 12:49 AM~13414064
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: kinda like the bat cave but for bread...........wonderbread that is lol.........
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

OH HELLZ YEAH!!! AND I SEE YOU FOUND MY COSTUME ALSO!!!LOL


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

HOMIE.... I GOTTA SAY...THEY JACKED YOU UP LAST NIGHT!!! HAHAHA..ALL IN FUN THOUGH.


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@Mar 29 2009, 01:00 AM~13421061
> *HOMIE.... I GOTTA SAY...THEY JACKED YOU UP LAST NIGHT!!! HAHAHA..ALL IN FUN THOUGH.
> *


YUP!!! WHO'S NEXT


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

:dunno: :ugh:


----------



## AJ128 (Aug 19, 2008)

NICE FAB WORK BIG DOG


----------



## 1SICK8T4 (Nov 29, 2007)

Nice work!!! Luv that Merc :thumbsup:


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

just wanted to stop by and say what up wonderbread!!!!!! builds are looking killer brother keep it up......


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

OH SHIT!!! THAT SHITS FUNNY!!!


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Mar 29 2009, 07:19 PM~13426610
> *OH SHIT!!! THAT SHITS FUNNY!!!
> *


im glad you enjoyed it im making one of you right now lol..........


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Mar 29 2009, 08:25 PM~13426702
> *im glad you enjoyed it im making one of you right now lol..........
> *



OH DAMN!!!! :tears: :tears:


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Mar 29 2009, 07:27 PM~13426726
> *
> OH DAMN!!!!  :tears:  :tears:
> *


dont cry bro it will be a good one lol.... there will be a few of us in there.... :biggrin: :0


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Mar 29 2009, 07:29 PM~13426771
> *dont cry bro it will be a good one lol.... there will be a few of us in there.... :biggrin:  :0
> *



UGHH OGHHH! :uh:


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Mar 29 2009, 08:29 PM~13426771
> *dont cry bro it will be a good one lol.... there will be a few of us in there.... :biggrin:  :0
> *


 :biggrin: COOL!


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

ALRIGHT, BACK AGAIN WITH SOME MORE UPDATES.
THE '62 IS ALMOST DONE. MOCKED UP WITH THE RIMS IM GOING WITH. 


























GOT SOME WORK DONE ON THE FRONT OF THE CUTTY. 
STILL A TON OF SHIT TO DO ON THIS.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

GOOD PICS BRO ! I SEE WHERE I NEED TO CUT FOR THE ETXRA'S !


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

THANKS BRO. I FINALLY GOT AROUND TO BOXING UP THAT 49 FOR YOU BRO. SHIT'S BEEN HECTIC AROUND HERE. IT SHOULD GO OUT THIS WEEK.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Alright, so I have decided to add another build on here. 
This build that I am going to be doing is something that means alot to me. 
When I was 15 years old, my grandfather gave me a '34 Duesenberg Torpedo that was built, but a glue bomb. I kept it the way it was for the longest time, until my mom died in '97. I got myself into a lot of drug use and fucked up and lost almost everything I owned. I swore to myself that I would find that kit and build another one. Well a week ago, I found a sealed kit, and decided to build it the way I see it. 
That would have been what my grandfather wanted. He was the one that motivated me to keep building. So here is the kit I got, and the route I am going. 
I am going to stretch the interior so its one piece and not two seperate areas.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

I guess one more thing, should I open all four doors, or just leave them molded shut??


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

NOT BAD WOUNDA BREAD!!!! KEEP UP THE GREAT WORK BRO!! :biggrin:


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

That '62 looks awesome man.The Cutty I had to take a second look at.Love the idea of a rat rod deusy.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

THANKS GUYS! I APPRECIATE THE COMMENTS!!


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

I saw open all the doors homie. If you are gonna do somethin that means that much to you then go all out with it.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

THATS WHAT I WAS THINKING. I ALREADY GOT THE FRONT DOORS OPEN. SO NOW I AM WORKING ON THE REAR.


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Got a little more progress on the Cutty going. Still some work left on the front before moving on to the rear.
















Got the front doors cut open on the Doozy. As well as started on the engine.


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

Lookin good big dawg!!!!! Great progress!!!!


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Glad you like it homie!! Oh yeah, BTW, laughed my ass off on that text you forwarded me.


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Apr 3 2009, 12:00 AM~13472650
> *Glad you like it homie!! Oh yeah, BTW, laughed my ass off on that text you forwarded me.
> *



HAHAHA. Good one huh!!! :biggrin:


----------



## josh 78 (Jul 10, 2008)

CUTTY LOOKS NICE


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

THANKS BRO!!


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Mar 31 2009, 08:06 PM~13447695
> *Alright, so I have decided to add another build on here.
> This build that I am going to be doing is something that means alot to me.
> When I was 15 years old, my grandfather gave me a '34 Duesenberg Torpedo that was built, but a glue bomb. I kept it the way it was for the longest time, until my mom died in '97. I got myself into a lot of drug use and fucked up and lost almost everything I owned. I swore to myself that I would find that kit and build another one. Well a week ago, I found a sealed kit, and decided to build it the way I see it.
> ...


nice bro sounds like its gona be a good build when you got that kinda passion going in to it you cant go wrong


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

THANKS BRO FOR THE KIND WORDS!


----------



## AJ128 (Aug 19, 2008)

NICE WORK DARK. GOOD SEEIN YOU FELLAS TODAY


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AJ128_@Apr 4 2009, 09:38 PM~13486290
> *NICE WORK DARK. GOOD SEEIN YOU FELLAS TODAY
> *


THANKS HOMIE! GOOD SEEIN YOU ALL AS WELL.


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

Damn that Duesenberg is looking good bro.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

THANKS KEV!
GOT SOME PAINT DONE ON A '65 TODAY. 


















































STARTED LAYIN THE BASE COAT FOR A '59 ALSO


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

Is nice day & no out side pics  Whats up with that!? :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Apr 6 2009, 02:58 PM~13497905
> *Is nice day & no out side pics   Whats up with that!? :biggrin:
> *


I KNOW HUH!?! :angry:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

I'LL GET THEM IN A FEW.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

BITCH, BITCH, BITCH. YA'LL WANTED AN OUTSIDE PIC, HERE YOU GO.








OR WERE THESE WHAT YOU WANTED??


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

WHAT!!! big tijuas in the house!!! :biggrin: Cars look good bro.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

HAHAHAHA!!! THANKS BIG DAWG!!


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Apr 6 2009, 02:33 PM~13498288
> *HAHAHAHA!!! THANKS BIG DAWG!!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

Cars are looking nice bro. keep up the good work :0 

I thing im going to have you find me a nice wife out there. :biggrin: Or call you when IM at Adelitas. :0


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Apr 6 2009, 01:54 PM~13498534
> *Cars are looking nice bro. keep up the good work :0
> 
> I thing im going to have you find me a nice wife out there.  :biggrin: Or call you when IM at Adelitas. :0
> *


THANKS BROTHER!!!
FO SHO, HIT ME UP HOMIE!


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

I like what's happenin' up in here!!


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

THANKS BRO!!!
BACK AGAIN WITH THE '59 IMPY.
FIRST TIME IN A LONG TIME THAT I TRIED MASKING, BUT I THINK IT TURNED OUT OK. THIS ONE IS GOING TO BE A LATE '50'S STYLED ROD.
I GOT THE REAR FENDER SKIRTS MOLDED IN SO IT FLOWS WITH THE BODY.
AND THE RIMS I AM GOING WITH.
BEEN LOOKING FOREVER FOR SOME FAT WHITEWALLS, AND FOUND A SET IN THE REVELL'49 MERC.
THANKS FOR LOOKING AND LET ME KNOW WHAT YOU THINK.


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

Looks like it going to be a wicked ride


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

BACK TO THE DUESSY.
DECIDED TO MOLD THE REAR DOORS SHUT INSTEAD OF OPENING ALL 4. GOING TO MAKE THIS A 2 DOOR.
HERE IS WHAT I GOT SO FAR.


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

Damn dog talk about throwin shit down.Shit those rides are lookin bad ass.


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Apr 6 2009, 10:26 PM~13503030
> *Damn dog talk about throwin shit down.Shit those rides are lookin bad ass.
> *


x2000


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks guys. Now I gotta figure out if I wanna close up that rear compartment and make it a 2 seater, or cut the backs of the front seat and hinge them to tilt.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Back again with some more progress on the duessy.
Engine is done, and molded the rear interior compartment shut. Sorry Chris, I couldn't resist doing it. LOL :biggrin: 
Here are some pics.


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

Why sorry? It's your build not mine.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Fine, I aint sorry!! LOL.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

KICKED IT WITH MR. 1/16TH TODAY AND ON OUR WAY TO HIS PAD THIS IS WHAT WE SAW. WISH I COULDA GOT MORE PICS , BUT DIDNT WANT HIM TO GET A TICKET.
INSPIRATION FOR ME TO GET MY ASS BACK IN GEAR ON THE CABOVER.


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

:0 A TOW TRUCK HUH..THATS THE SHIT!


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Apr 10 2009, 10:49 PM~13543771
> *KICKED IT WITH MR. 1/16TH TODAY AND ON OUR WAY TO HIS PAD THIS IS WHAT WE SAW. WISH I COULDA GOT MORE PICS , BUT DIDNT WANT HIM TO GET A TICKET.
> INSPIRATION FOR ME TO GET MY ASS BACK IN GEAR ON THE CABOVER.
> 
> ...


THIS TRUCK IS BAD ASS!!!! IT'S FRONT WHEEL DRIVE COE TOW TRUCK!!! I WAS THIS PARKED AND SLAMMED ON THE BRAKES TO GET PICS OF IT!!! WICKED TO THE MAX!!! I WOULD REBUILD THIS LOW ROD TOW TRUCK AND BAGG IT


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Apr 10 2009, 10:16 PM~13543995
> *THIS TRUCK IS BAD ASS!!!! IT'S FRONT WHEEL DRIVE COE TOW TRUCK!!! I WAS THIS PARKED AND SLAMMED ON THE BRAKES TO GET PICS OF IT!!! WICKED TO THE MAX!!! I WOULD REBUILD THIS LOW ROD TOW TRUCK AND BAGG IT
> *


HELL YEAH. YA'LL SHOULDA SEEN IT, HE'S HITTING THE BRAKES AND VEERING OFF TO THE SIDE OF THE ROAD AND BEFORE HE COULD EVEN STOP THE CAR I WAS ALREADY TRYIN TO JUMP OUT AND GET SOME PICS OF THIS ONE. TIME FOR ME TO GET OFF THIS COMPUTER AND GO DOWNSTAIRS TO WORK ON THIS ONE AGAIN.


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

thats a sick build if anyone does it


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ibuildweniblazeum_@Apr 10 2009, 10:55 PM~13544301
> *thats a sick build if anyone does it
> *


THATS WHAT I AM WORKING ON RIGHT NOW.


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

oh shit :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ibuildweniblazeum_@Apr 11 2009, 12:11 AM~13544694
> *oh shit :0  :thumbsup:
> *


YUP. ITS BACK ON PAGE 9 ON HERE , BUT I PULLED IT BACK OUT AGAIN TO WORK ON.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

GOT A LITTLE MORE DONE ON THE VAN AND THE '34.


----------



## tunzafun (Sep 14, 2008)

sick builds my dude. im not much into doosys but that 1 is jus plain sick! :thumbsup:


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

Everything is looking sick as hell in here homie. Great job dawg!!!


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Apr 11 2009, 07:41 AM~13546245
> *GOT A LITTLE MORE DONE ON THE VAN AND THE '34.
> 
> 
> ...


since you're covering the rear maybe u should just shorten the body and chassis?


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

HOLY SHIT THAT COE IS TIGHT.Hell after i get outta school and start woking at ford im gonna hunt one of those down and get it.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Apr 11 2009, 09:38 PM~13550385
> *since you're covering the rear maybe u should just shorten the body and chassis?
> *


I was thinking the same thing.


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Apr 10 2009, 09:49 PM~13543771
> *KICKED IT WITH MR. 1/16TH TODAY AND ON OUR WAY TO HIS PAD THIS IS WHAT WE SAW. WISH I COULDA GOT MORE PICS , BUT DIDNT WANT HIM TO GET A TICKET.
> INSPIRATION FOR ME TO GET MY ASS BACK IN GEAR ON THE CABOVER.
> 
> ...


That's just a stunning piece of a ride!!! Is there a company who makes these trucks in plastic or metal?


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

Like that COE... I also like the van plate you put in there...you'll have to give me a quick run down on that...


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

50 COE in resin

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v297/fla...8-50fordcoe.jpg

for the site it's :
http://www.freewebs.com/rmrresin/nf125.htm


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jevries+Apr 13 2009, 10:52 AM~13561173-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks bro. It's fairly easy to do bro. I'll PM you in a bit.
OK, so this morning I decided that I didnt like working on my builds downstairs in an empty ass room, so it all back upstairs again. I got my stereo, tv , dvd player for movies and all my shit is in one place instead of scattered.


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

Looks like a dark as room :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

IT's really not. Its just that there are no windows in it and it aint really that big. But there is plenty of light in there.


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Scur-rape-init_@Apr 13 2009, 12:31 PM~13561456
> *50 COE in resin
> 
> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v297/fla...8-50fordcoe.jpg
> ...


THAT'S REAL KOOL BRO!! BUT, DID YOU READ HIS SIGNATURE? WE ARE SPONCERED BY RMR


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Got some more stuff done on the '62 Bel Air. 
Engine is almost ready to go in. 
















Also made a thermostat housing attached to the upper radiator hose.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

I got the Bel Air finished. Here are some pics
























































Started a new one. Chevy Beretta.


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Apr 14 2009, 12:29 PM~13573578
> *I got the Bel Air finished. Here are some pics
> 
> 
> ...


THAT LOOKS PRETTY SICK!


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

:roflmao: :roflmao: 

Thanks bro!!


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Apr 14 2009, 12:50 PM~13573807
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> Thanks bro!!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Apr 13 2009, 07:39 PM~13564987
> *THAT'S REAL KOOL BRO!! BUT, DID YOU READ HIS SIGNATURE? WE ARE SPONCERED BY RMR
> *


Sorry, I was actually tryin to respond to Jevries, but after reading it all, Im not sure if he was just stating the obvious, or if he was really asking for the piece...


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

And a couple more pics.


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

You're just like me, where you cant sit on just one model can ya? How many you have going at once?

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

GET YOUR HEAD STRAIGHT!!! :twak:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

I lost count a long time ago!


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

:0 You broked it! :biggrin: That's gonna be a crazy build bro!


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Apr 14 2009, 02:00 PM~13574505
> *:0  You broked it!  :biggrin:  That's gonna be a crazy build bro!
> *


 :biggrin: Actually, I did break it in a couple of places. Damn thin ass windshield posts and the firewall came completely out.


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

That going to be a crazy ass beretta


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Apr 14 2009, 02:02 PM~13574525
> *:biggrin: Actually, I did break it in a couple of places. Damn thin ass windshield posts and the firewall came completely out.
> *


HAHAHA!!! Fixable tho so it's all good. :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## tunzafun (Sep 14, 2008)

im likin tha looks of that beretta already homie! :thumbsup: lovin tha bel air 2. wut rims are thos?


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Honestly, I cant remember where I got them from.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

I dont know what is going on with me, but I am so disorganized that it isnt even funny. So rather than just keep digging myself an even deeper grave, I am going to stop and just work on one build at a time.
Decided to build this '65 Impala.


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

That Bel Air look awesome man.I might get you to paint one for me in the future.I believe the rims on your Bel Air came from your body-dropped 'rado if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aces'N'Eights_@Apr 14 2009, 10:10 PM~13580144
> *That Bel Air look awesome man.I might get you to paint one for me in the future.I believe the rims on your Bel Air came from your body-dropped 'rado if I'm not mistaken.
> *


Thanks bro. Yep, thats where the rims came from. Almost forgot about that build.


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Apr 14 2009, 12:29 PM~13573578
> *I got the Bel Air finished. Here are some pics
> 
> 
> ...


That Bel Air looks sick as hell homie!!Great job dawg!!!  
The Beretta looks like it is gonna be a bad azz build too main. Keep up the great work......On one build at a time fool!!!  :biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Apr 14 2009, 10:57 AM~13574486
> *I lost count a long time ago!
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

WELL, GOT SOME MORE DONE TO THE '65. 
STILL NEEDS BMF AND A RECOAT OF CLEAR. I MIGHT ADD SOME MORE LINES TO IT. :dunno:


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

Looks nice homie!


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

THANKS HOMIE!! I APPRECIATE THAT.


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 holy sheep shit!! wicked pan dulce!!


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Apr 20 2009, 02:33 PM~13632553
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  holy sheep shit!! wicked pan dulce!!
> *


Thanks bro! Im gonna have to bring it over to your pad. It looks way better in person.


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

sounds like a plan white man! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

HAHAHAHA!!!!!!


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Its been such a nice day that I wanted to get some paint work done. AGAIN!
Painted this Mustang with the Duplicolor green purple flip.
























And got a little more done on the 65.
Still need to wire the motor and finish it.


----------



## caprice on dz (Jan 17, 2002)

the 6-5 is looking good, reminds me of one I built about 5 years ago, needs a rebuild bad


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by caprice on dz_@Apr 20 2009, 07:09 PM~13635667
> *the 6-5 is looking good, reminds me of one I built about 5 years ago, needs a rebuild bad
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks bro. Yours looks good also! Dont see anything wrong with it.


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

Damn bro those builds are looking clean bro.


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

That bel air is sick bro


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks bro! :biggrin: 
Well I got the interior finished on the '65.
Here are some pics.


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

great work on that interior wonderbread!!!


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks brotha!!


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

NICE WORK BRO!! :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

DAM IT WOUNDERBREAD ! THAT INTERIOR MAKE ME HUNGERY FOR SOME SWEET PEAS!


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th+Apr 21 2009, 03:22 PM~13645386-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL Thanks I think :biggrin: 

Got the mock up on the suspension while I was waiting on some parts to dry.


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

James your build just keep gettin better and better main!!!!! Great work homie!!!


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks Patrick!! :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Well since I am getting kinda close to finishing the 65 I will bring out another build.
Started off with these 2 and couldnt decide if I wanted to make twins or not. So here is what I came up with. Still unsure if I should stretch it behind the first set of rear wheel wells or before and bring the two rear wheel wells together.


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Gonna use the front part of the yellow one to make a bodydropped version of this


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Alright, so I think this is how long this will be. Got most of the cutting out of the way. Now to piece this bitch together and do some filling and some removing.
:biggrin:


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Apr 21 2009, 08:27 PM~13648037
> *Alright, so I think this is how long this will be. Got most of the cutting out of the way. Now to piece this bitch together and do some filling and some removing.
> :biggrin:
> 
> ...


Daammmmnnnnn,that is going to be sik as hell man.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks brother!!!


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

damb bro you keepin them coming huh!!!!!!! that van is going to look pimp......


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Hell Im just tryin to keep up with the big doggs on here.


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

just keep up the great builds bro and you will be there in no time.......


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@Apr 21 2009, 10:03 PM~13650316
> *just keep up the great builds bro and you will be there in no time.......
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

All the rides lookin firme paan bimbo!


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks big homie!!!


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

:0 DDDDDDDDDDAAAAAAAAAAMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM!!! WICKED BRO!! :biggrin:


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Apr 22 2009, 12:35 PM~13656287
> *:0 DDDDDDDDDDAAAAAAAAAAMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM!!! WICKED BRO!! :biggrin:
> *


x10 :cheesy:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks guys! Already started molding the van together so I will have an update as soon as I get a chance.


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

That van is huge bro.Looks kinda sweet too.And i want to see the short bus now after seeing that COE.


----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)

that's gonna be crazy homie.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks guys.
Kevin, I cant wait to start the short bus either. I finally found some pics from MT mag on the bus from Outlaw Motorsports. I will keep you all posted on that one once I get going on it. May need help from my teacher. LOL


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Got one side molded together. Working on the other side now.


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Lookin Good Homie


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks bro!! :biggrin:


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

damn that looks clean man. Good job homie!!


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks Pat. :biggrin:


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

TIGHT TIGHT TIGHT!


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

Now get Yo Azz out here Fucker!!!!! hahaha.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Bos82_@Apr 24 2009, 09:29 PM~13683227
> *Now get Yo Azz out here Fucker!!!!! hahaha.
> *


Shit, I wish I was goin with ya'll. Sucks bro. But Me and Chris and hopefully Santiago are going to LA on the 16th for a show out there.


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Apr 24 2009, 09:35 PM~13683273
> *Shit, I wish I was goin with ya'll. Sucks bro. But Me and Chris and hopefully Santiago are going to LA on the 16th for a show out there.
> *


Cool dawg. Don't trip homie. I will be out there in S.D. this summer man.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

I know you will be out here. You better be out here. The Lower Left NNL is gonna be fuckin sick homeboy!!


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

Oh Fo Sho homie!!!! I will be there. I am gonna check over what days I can get off and jump on them right away. Do you know the dats of the two shows in SD.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Yeah, let me check real quick, I got the flyer for the Lower Left in that Big Bad Chevy Van box.


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)




----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Sunday August 9th. From 9 am to 4 pm .


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

That van is lookin killer man.I was going to tell you about that BD shortbus in MT as well.That is going to be another sik project.I'm sure you can pull it off though.


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Apr 24 2009, 09:56 PM~13683497
> *Sunday August 9th. From 9 am to 4 pm .
> *


I will put in the request for it.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aces'N'Eights+Apr 24 2009, 10:14 PM~13683654-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


KOOL!!


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

I'LL POST BETTER PICS TOMORROW , BUT I GOT BOTH SIDES DONE. GOTTA FIGURE OUT WHAT I WANNA DO AS FAR AS THE TAIL LIGHTS ARE CONCERNED. 
THAT IS GOING TO BE THE RIDE HEIGHT.


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

lookin good wondabreadz!


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

THANKS BRO!


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Apr 26 2009, 10:20 PM~13698080
> *I'LL POST BETTER PICS TOMORROW , BUT I GOT BOTH SIDES DONE. GOTTA FIGURE OUT WHAT I WANNA DO AS FAR AS THE TAIL LIGHTS ARE CONCERNED.
> THAT IS GOING TO BE THE RIDE HEIGHT.
> 
> ...


NOW THAT IS WICKED BRO!!! GREAT IDEA PAN TOSTADO!!!


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

THANKS BRO! GLAD YOU LIKE!


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

hey bro..any updates on your coe?


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

NAH HOMIE. I AM GONNA HAVE TO BRING IT TO SANTIAGO'S AND HAVE HIM HELP ME OUT WITH THE HOOD. BUT SOON.....


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Apr 26 2009, 08:53 PM~13698524
> *NAH HOMIE. I AM GONNA HAVE TO BRING IT TO SANTIAGO'S AND HAVE HIM HELP ME OUT WITH THE HOOD. BUT SOON.....
> *



sweet...your ride insipered me to build 1,but mine is a 50 ford,and im working on the hood right now as well


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowridermodels_@Apr 26 2009, 09:54 PM~13698544
> *sweet...your ride insipered me to build 1,but mine is a 50 ford,and im working on the hood right now as well
> *


SICK BRO! LET ME KNOW HOW THE HOOD TURNS OUT. THAT IS THE ONLY THING THAT HAS KEPT ME BACK. I'VE PULLED IT OUT TWICE TO WORK ON AND BOTH TIMES HAD TO PUT IT BACK IN THE BOX AND WORK ON SOMETHING ELSE. THE CURVES AND THE NOSE ARE WHAT IS BEING A PAIN IN THE ASS.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

ALRIGHT, SO SOME BETTER PICS OF THE VAN , AND I GOT THE '65 FOILED.


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

both cars look really good wonderbread.. what are you going to do with the front end of the yellow van that you cut up???


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs+Apr 21 2009, 06:09 PM~13647129-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THANKS HOMIE! BUT CHECK OUT THE PART ABOVE. READING IS YOUR FRIEND!! :biggrin:


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

nice i will make sure to go over the topic again before i post :biggrin: what a dick!!!!! lol


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

CALM DOWN AL!! ITS ALL IN FUN.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

HEY WHAT ARE YOU GOING TO DO WITH THE FRONT OF THE YELLOW VAN YOU CUT UP ?


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Apr 27 2009, 05:30 PM~13706038
> *HEY  WHAT  ARE  YOU  GOING  TO  DO  WITH THE  FRONT  OF THE  YELLOW  VAN  YOU  CUT  UP ?
> *


HEY WHAT ARE YOU GOING TO DO WITH THE FRONT OF THE YELLOW VAN YOU CUT UP ?


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc.+Apr 27 2009, 05:30 PM~13706038-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


HEY WHAT ARE YOU GOING TO DO WITH THE FRONT OF THE YELLOW VAN YOU CUT UP ?
HEY WHAT ARE YOU GOING TO DO WITH THE FRONT OF THE YELLOW VAN YOU CUT UP ?
HEY WHAT ARE YOU GOING TO DO WITH THE FRONT OF THE YELLOW VAN YOU CUT UP ?
HEY WHAT ARE YOU GOING TO DO WITH THE FRONT OF THE YELLOW VAN YOU CUT UP ?
HEY WHAT ARE YOU GOING TO DO WITH THE FRONT OF THE YELLOW VAN YOU CUT UP ?
HEY WHAT ARE YOU GOING TO DO WITH THE FRONT OF THE YELLOW VAN YOU CUT UP ?
HEY WHAT ARE YOU GOING TO DO WITH THE FRONT OF THE YELLOW VAN YOU CUT UP ?HEY WHAT ARE YOU GOING TO DO WITH THE FRONT OF THE YELLOW VAN YOU CUT UP ?HEY WHAT ARE YOU GOING TO DO WITH THE FRONT OF THE YELLOW VAN YOU CUT UP ?HEY WHAT ARE YOU GOING TO DO WITH THE FRONT OF THE YELLOW VAN YOU CUT UP ?


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

LMAO!!


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Apr 27 2009, 05:36 PM~13706098
> *LMAO!!
> *


 :h5:


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Apr 27 2009, 02:39 PM~13706139
> *:h5:
> *



:h5: lol good one mini

LMFAO i sent you a pm wonderbread :0


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

Oh wow!! Mini acting like a noob!! Or just trying to make his post count higher :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Apr 27 2009, 06:07 PM~13706437
> *Oh wow!! Mini acting like a noob!! Or just trying to make his post count higher :biggrin:
> *


JUST MESSING WITH WOUNDER BREAD ! BUT SINCE YOU SAID SOMETHING I ONLY NEED 7 MORE POST TO KNOCK OUT 13,000 :biggrin:


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Apr 27 2009, 04:18 PM~13706522
> *JUST  MESSING  WITH  WOUNDER BREAD !  BUT  SINCE  YOU  SAID  SOMETHING  I  ONLY  NEED  7  MORE  POST  TO  KNOCK  OUT  13,000 :biggrin:
> *


 :0 damn!! What a whore :biggrin: :biggrin: J/K


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

HAHAHAHA!!!
Well I got this one almost wrapped up. Only thing left is the sideview mirror, and attaching the radiator hoses.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

This is what the front of the yellow van is going into after the stretch van.
:biggrin:


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

very nice wonderbread.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks bro!!


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Apr 27 2009, 04:43 PM~13706766
> *This is what the front of the yellow van is going into after the stretch van.
> :biggrin:
> 
> ...



Glad to see you're finally giving in to your MCBA darkside and not afraid to build your very own shortbus!!!!!!



















don't forget the MCBA logo on the doors!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!











:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

That 65 is looking good pan dulce!


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RaiderPride+Apr 27 2009, 05:15 PM~13707121-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks brother!!
Got the frame stretched on the van. Now I need to stretch the roof.


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

SWEET BRO!! DON'T BE SCARRED BRO!! JUST GIT-RRRRRR--DDOOOOONNNNEEEEEEEEE!!!!!


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Apr 27 2009, 05:43 PM~13707385
> *LOL. Logos on the door, now thats whats up!!
> Thanks brother!!
> Got the frame stretched on the van. Now I need to stretch the roof.
> ...


That's sick! I like it!!


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Apr 27 2009, 06:34 PM~13706678
> *HAHAHAHA!!!
> Well I got this one almost wrapped up. Only thing left is the sideview mirror, and attaching the radiator hoses.
> 
> ...



this build came out nice brother ! and the van is looking cool also ! 

*HEY WHAT YOU DOING WITH THE FRONT PART OF THE YELLOW VAN !* :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Apr 28 2009, 06:29 AM~13713324
> *this  build  came  out  nice  brother !  and the  van  is  looking  cool  also !
> 
> HEY  WHAT  YOU  DOING  WITH THE  FRONT  PART  OF THE  YELLOW  VAN ! :biggrin:
> *


BEND OVER AND I'LL SHOW YOU! :biggrin:  LOL
THANKS GUYS FOR THE GREAT COMMENTS!!


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Alright, so I found an engine that I am going to use for this. I got it out of a 69 Olds 442 that I had bought off of Marky Mark a while back. Since the Olds is going to be tubbed and turned Pro Street I could use the engine for the van. 
Some pics.


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

:biggrin: looks klean bro!! :biggrin:


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

That engine so fits your crazy build! :thumbsup:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Thanks Guys!

White boy gone crazy!!! Got the frame started. A lot of clean up is left to do. Reinforced the front and removed the motor mounts and tranny crossmember to drop this ride.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

A peek at something new on the bench.


----------



## tunzafun (Sep 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Apr 27 2009, 07:43 PM~13706766
> *This is what the front of the yellow van is going into after the stretch van.
> :biggrin:
> 
> ...


wheres mistah fab? surprised he aint ghostridin that shit! :biggrin:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Pulled this one out to work on for a bit.


----------



## caprice on dz (Jan 17, 2002)

got some nice stuff going on, nice to know I'm not the only one with multiple builds going on


----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)

lookin' good homie


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

Nice work


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Mar 10 2009, 02:34 PM~13238131
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THANKS GUYS!! ANYONE REMEMBER THIS?? WELL, I AM GETTING BACK ON THIS ONE AGAIN.


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

do what you got to do wonderbread to get those builds done.... :0 :0 .. i better get back to building... :biggrin:


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by undercoverimpala_@May 1 2009, 10:00 AM~13754432
> *do what you got to do wonderbread to get those builds done.... :0  :0 .. i better get back to building... :biggrin:
> *


ME TOO!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

paint and perks....wonderful mix damnit!!!! hahaha.


----------



## jose510ss (Aug 22, 2007)

:thumbsup: nice :thumbsup: i want 2 see how dat sonoma comes out


----------

